# Maure Castle - The Adventure Begins!



## Krauss von Espy (May 17, 2005)

Sitting in a small private study in the City of Greyhawk with the famous wizard Mordenkainen is enough to make anyone feel a little self-conscious, even for adventurers of no little renown. The summons had gone forth that the Circle of Eight required assistance, and you had known better than to turn it down...or perhaps worse, ignore it. The opportunity was simply to promising to pass up. Who knows what good could come of counting one such as Mordenkainen in one's debt?

"Let me begin with a little history," the archmage offers with no preamble and no formality. "A thousand years ago, Oerth was a very different place. Hundreds of thousands of civilized westerners fled east from the horrors of the Twin Cataclysms, as I'm sure you well know. With these vast migrations the entire continent became a frontier. Pockets of civilization held their own against the natural dangers of an untamed land.

"The wickedest migrants were the Suel. They mourned the loss of their decadent empire, whose unthikably potent Mages of Power had called down the Invoked Devastation upon hated enemies only to find themselves annihilated by the retributive Rain of Colorless Fire. Of the Mages of Power, only Slerotin survived the conflagration. Slerotin the Wily, The One Possessed, a wizard with no equal in the ways of arcane science, no peers in sheer imagination and prowess.

"Slerotin died within weeks of his last great work, the magical creation of a miles-long tunnel that allowed eleven Suel tribes to flee their devastated homeland for safety in the east. A clutch of Suel warlocks, servitors, artists, intellectuals, petty nobles, and cultists split from their fellow migrants after reaching fertile ground in the shadows of the mineral-rich Abbor-Alz Mountains. Under the leadership of Slerotin's eight mighty apprentices, these...misfits, for lack of a better term...formed House Maure, a new "family" built upon the precepts of arcane exploration and immorality. They ruled their subjects from the imposing Maure Castle, a monolithic edifice carved of night-black granite.

Mordenkainen continues, as though lecturing a group of students. "As decades passed, the scions of House Maure grew more and more insular. Public appearances by the family's eldest members grew less and less frequent. Those who lived under the Maure's brutal rule whispered tales of dark winged figures alighting upon the structure's crumbling towers and a nocturnal grating cacaphony emerging from below Maure Castle. Eventually, the Maure sealed themselves within their own castle, abandoning the outside world to focus on their own concerns.

"Given Maure's proximity to this famous city...charming haven that it is to explorers, adventurers, and thieves...it was only a matter of time before the greedy and the curious penetrated the structure's magical seals. Until the early part of the last century, the upper levels and first several dungeon floors of the complex served as a training ground for tomb robbers and thrillseekers. Survivors looted countless bags of treasure and priceless corpses of unusual creatures from the edifice, spreading word of Maure riches as far as the Great Kingdom and Blackmoor.

"Then, several levels below the surface, explorers encountered a seal they could not penetrate. Within months, Maure Castle's accessible passages and chambers were barren of wealth. Only a few of the most dedicated explorers remained at the site, uniformly men of dark character whose desperation to unlock the castle's forbidden arcana drove them ever onward.

"One such explorer was the demon-handed Eli Tomorast. After years of patient study, Tomorast and his companions, fellow members of an exploration society known as the Seekers, discovered a downward-sloping underground passage west of Maure Castle. Hoping to unearth a secret entrance to undiscovered levels of the castle's dungeons, they descended to the tunnel to encounter an imposing set of Unopenable Doors. Tomorast turned to the magics of a newly acquired grimoire, the Tome of the Black Heart, to see himself through. With the assistance of a demon lord bound to the Tome, Tomorast and his agents explored the ruins, but found no path to the greater secrets of Maure Castle. Tomorast resolved to set up camp within the ruin, creating by demonic agency a new level from which to dig a passage eastward to the bowels of the castle.

"A decade later, an adventurer who had discovered Tomorast's passage but failed to penetrate the Unopenable Doors spoke of his exploit in the Green Dragon Inn, here in the city. From that point, it was only a matter of time that his words passed to my ears. Thus, I, along with my then-apprentice Bigby, Yrag the Lord, and Riggby, patriarch of Boccob the Uncaring, set out to try our hands at passing the unpassable. With the aid of an artifact known as the Silver Key of Portals, we entered the dungeon twenty-five years ago. We slew Tomorast and most of his agents, relieved the place of much lore and wealth, and departed for greater challenges elsewhere.

"Now, Bigby fears that evil may have waxed once more within Tomorast's ruins in the years since our last visit. Other business renders us unable to secure the location ourselves at this time. I entrust to you the Silver Key of Portals, which will grant you access to the ruins, just as it did for us years ago. I trust you will return it when you are through borrowing it, yes? I require only information as to the current inhabitants of the dungeon, and their activities...anything else you find there is yours to keep. Now, then, other matters require my attention. I trust you know the way out."

With those abrupt words, Mordenkainen waves his hand and vanishes in glowing curtain of blue light. Resting on the desk where he had been seated seconds before is a silver skeleton key and a scrap of parchment with a hastily scribbled map upon it.

Actions?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

*Silence, female human Radiant Servant of Pelor*

*Silence blinked in astonishment at both the story of terrible cruelty and evil, and the abrupt manner of their host's departure.  As usual, her slate and chalk were out, and she began to scribble a message.*

_Well... that was abrupt.  Terrible place, much evil.  What we find inside will be the same.  We must prepare carefully._


----------



## Voadam (May 17, 2005)

Sir Vandon, looks at his companions. "*Any of you follow all that? I got the part that there is rising evil under the magic castle and we can get in with the key. And that there was a demon lord bound to a book."* It is clear the good knight did not follow all the details, and certainly did not know the thousand year old migration story, but the mention of rising evil that needs to be smited seems enough for him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

_Place became den of evil, evil explorer tried to break into seal dungeon in bottom of castle with a book with a demon lord bound inside.  The circle of eight found out, killed him.  We are to find out what is in the sealed dungeon._ Silence writes with a half-exasperated, half-amused smile at Sir Vandon.


----------



## Voadam (May 17, 2005)

Vandon reads Silence's message then nods "*Right! Find out what is inside. And kill it if its evil*." Vandon turns to the tiefling "*Tanus, is that a map of how to get to the castle or the inside of the castle*?"


----------



## Insight (May 17, 2005)

Tanus the Salient brokered a wry smile at Vandon's question.  "From Mordenkainen's words, one can only gather that this scrap of parchment is a map to Maure Castle itself."  The burglar-turned-monk took up the drawing and examined it silently for a moment.  "Yes... and this key... will allow us inside the dungeon itself.  Given my skills, I'm certain that I..."  He stopped and thought for a moment.  "We'd better use the key, just in case."  He smiled and gave the key to Vandon.

OOC: The flavor text didn't specifically state the area of the map.  If my assumption is wrong, I can reword my post.

Shifting to a window facing out into the city, Tanus was quiet for a moment.  "My ancestors... the human ones anyway... were Suloise.  To hear that they apparently consorted with demons - or at the very least this Slerotin... does not surprise me in the least.  How else would my predecessors come to be?"

Turning to face Silence and his other allies, Tanus again spoke.  "It has been... too long since our last true dungeon crawl.  I hope everyone remembers what to do!"

"I have learned a number of tricks since last time," he added, "As I'm sure the rest of you have too.  Should be interesting to say the least."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

_I doubt any demons within will be able to withstand our light!  But please, let us be cautious.  Have we anything else to do?  Then let us be on our way_, Silence adds with a half-smile.


----------



## JimAde (May 17, 2005)

Martan, leaning over his cousin's shoulder to read her board, smiled as well.  *"Well, we're all enthusiastic aren't we?"*  He rubbed his hands together, revealing the many ornate rings he bore. * "Of course,"* he added with an undiminished smirk on his craggy face, *"it could well be that Mordenkainen and company just want to see if we get killed before they go digging around themselves."*  The idea didn't seem to bother him very much.  *"I need to pick up a few things, just in case."*

ooc: I am referring to the stuff that is in my equipment list already, just giving it some in-game explanation.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

*Silence looks back over her shoulder at Martan.  She points to her full backpack at her feet, then looks pointedly at him and raises his eyebrow.  The meaning is clear: _I came prepared, where's your stuff?_*


----------



## JimAde (May 17, 2005)

Martan shrugs.  *"I was a little busy last night,"* he says.  He doesn't expand on this, but the far-away look in his eye and smug expression speak volumes about his probable activities.  Shaking his head suddenly he says, *"Anyway, won't take long.  I just want to pick up a few things."*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

_Is there anything we truly need?  Food?  Water?  Rope?  Mundane sources of light?_ Silence writes.


----------



## Insight (May 17, 2005)

Tanus smiles.  "It has been too long for some of us..."  He looks into his worn pack.  "I think I have pretty much everything I need.  I suppose the rest of you should get light sources.  I won't need one of course."

"A trip to the merchant quarter is in order then," he added.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

_I have magical sources of light, but if some clever foe dispels it, I want backup,_ Silence points out as she rises to go.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 18, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> Tanus the Salient brokered a wry smile at Vandon's question. "From Mordenkainen's words, one can only gather that this scrap of parchment is a map to Maure Castle itself." The burglar-turned-monk took up the drawing and examined it silently for a moment. "Yes... and this key... will allow us inside the dungeon itself. Given my skills, I'm certain that I..." He stopped and thought for a moment. "We'd better use the key, just in case." He smiled and gave the key to Vandon.
> 
> OOC: The flavor text didn't specifically state the area of the map. If my assumption is wrong, I can reword my post.




The parchment scrap depicts a crude map of the plains between the Nyr Dyv and the Abbor-Alz mountains.  Maure Castle itself is shown on the outskirts of the Duchy of Urnst, but your destination, it seems, is a spot marked with an 'X' about a mile west of the actual castle.  Helpfully scrawled below the 'X' are the words 'The Way Down'.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 18, 2005)

OOC: Please detail any specific purchases or preparations you'd like to make before departing for the dungeon (beyond what is already on your character sheets).  Obviously, in the Free City of Greyhawk, you can easily obtain access to just about any goods or services you wish.


-Heinz


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2005)

Vandon clenches his fist and a twelve inch spike of purple energy erupts from his gauntlet. His brow furrows and more crackling energy pours out to sheathe the mind blade with additional psychic power. With a flicking gesture of his hand the blade disappears.

"*Unless we need more camping gear or food I am ready. My haversack can hold more equipment or loot if we need though*."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 18, 2005)

*Silence nods, and shoulders her own pack.  She'll follow the holder of the map, her own skills better suited to being in the middle of the party rather than the front.*


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 19, 2005)

*At the Doorstep*

(OOC: By popular demand, we'll fast-forward a bit, to the arrival at the entrance to the dungeon!)

IC:

It only takes a short time for the party to gather their belongings and make ready to set out for the 'X' indicated on Mordenkainen's map. The trek through the marshy fens and tumbling Cairn Hills southeast of the Free City is remarkably free of incident. So it is that, after three days' uneventful journey, the adventurers are perhaps grateful to have found the brush-covered, downward-slanting passage, right where the map indicated it should be. In the glow of the setting sun, its dark ingress beckons menacingly.

Things should get much more interesting now..... 

Actions?

OOC: Let's establish a general marching order, as well as plans for the provision of light (including radius of illumination). As a general rule, if anybody wants to use any buffs (beyond the stats already indicated on your character sheet), please include some reminder in your subsequent posts...in your signature, for example, would be fine.

Thanks,
Heinz


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2005)

*Silence will go to the middle of the party, carrying her mace in one hand.  It can produce _daylight_ at will, and should give plenty of illumination for all.*


----------



## JimAde (May 19, 2005)

*"Right,"* Martan says, rubbing his hands together.  *"Let's get started.  Who's got the key?"* he asks as he extends his left hand in a fist.  A faint reddish disk flickers into being in the air above his knuckles.  

[OOC: Just activating the shield ring.  AC on character sheet includes it.]


----------



## Voadam (May 19, 2005)

"*As usual? Tanus in front to check for traps with me to handle assault by beasties followed by Silence and Martan*." Vandon clenches his fist and the purple mindblade erupts sheathed in psychic energy. His brow furrows and the blade extends to the length of a longsword. Vandon then scans for golems and evil.


----------



## Insight (May 19, 2005)

Tanus smiles.  "Allow me..." he says, slinking down to the entrance to examine it.  "Let's all be on our best behavior."

The tiefling looks around the entrance, especially looking for anything that would resemble a key hole.

OOC: Search is +10.  If there is a trap, Tanus would try to disable it.  Disable Device +12.

In terms of marching order, Tanus is perfectly happy to scout ahead of the rest of the group.  He has darkvision 60 and has a much better chance of sneaking the farther he is from the rest of the noisy group.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 20, 2005)

VoadamVandon then scans for golems and evil.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sir Vandon concentrates, but senses no trace of evil or of golems.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 20, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> Tanus smiles. "Allow me..." he says, slinking down to the entrance to examine it. "Let's all be on our best behavior."
> 
> The tiefling looks around the entrance, especially looking for anything that would resemble a key hole.
> 
> ...




There is no key hole...nor even a door for that matter. The entrance is just an aperture in the earth itself, a 10' wide tunnel leading steeply downwards at about a 45 degree angle.

[Search Check 17+10=27] There is no sign of a trap, or anything else out of the ordinary.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 20, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*As usual? Tanus in front to check for traps with me to handle assault by beasties followed by Silence and Martan*."




If there are no objections, I will assume roughly this formation, unless stated otherwise.

-Heinz


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2005)

*Silence gestures everyone forward, wanting to get going and see what dangers must be cleared.*


----------



## Insight (May 20, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> If there are no objections, I will assume roughly this formation, unless stated otherwise.
> 
> -Heinz




OOC: Tanus will try to stay at least 30ft ahead of the other three at all times unless physically impossible, making sure to stay within shadowy illumination of the others, and will be careful to listen for any unusual noises.  As soon as he hears anything, Tanus will use a hand signal to the others to be quiet and will then sneak toward the noise.

Relevant Skills: Hide +18, Listen +12, Move Silently +16.


----------



## Insight (May 20, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> There is no key hole...nor even a door for that matter. The entrance is just an aperture in the earth itself, a 10' wide tunnel leading steeply downwards at about a 45 degree angle.
> 
> [Search Check 17+10=27] There is no sign of a trap, or anything else out of the ordinary.




Tanus glances towards the others upon examining the entrance.  "Looks pretty safe," he whispers.  "Danger could be right inside, however.  How about I go down and take a look?"  Reaching into his adbomen, the rogue-turned-monk draws a spool of strong rope from the magical pouch there.  What would have looked quite unnatural to the uninitiated does not even phase Tanus' companions.

"Someone want to hold this while I climb down?" he asks, looking directly at Vandon as he does.


----------



## Voadam (May 20, 2005)

Vandon's blade disappears and he takes the rope. With a kick he activates the magic of his boots to provide levitation magic to aid him in acting as an anchor.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 20, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> OOC: Tanus will try to stay at least 30ft ahead of the other three at all times unless physically impossible, making sure to stay within shadowy illumination of the others, and will be careful to listen for any unusual noises. As soon as he hears anything, Tanus will use a hand signal to the others to be quiet and will then sneak toward the noise.
> 
> Relevant Skills: Hide +18, Listen +12, Move Silently +16.




OOC: I feel I should point out that Silence's mace, with the Daylight spell activated, will illuminate a 60' radius brightly, and a further 60' dimly.  So, if Tanus is within 30' of the others, he will still be bathed in a bright light, akin to the light of a sunny day.  This may change your SOP.

-Heinz


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 20, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> Tanus glances towards the others upon examining the entrance. "Looks pretty safe," he whispers. "Danger could be right inside, however. How about I go down and take a look?" Reaching into his adbomen, the rogue-turned-monk draws a spool of strong rope from the magical pouch there. What would have looked quite unnatural to the uninitiated does not even phase Tanus' companions.
> 
> "Someone want to hold this while I climb down?" he asks, looking directly at Vandon as he does.




Tanus passes through the opening of the tunnel, and melts into the darkness.

[sblock]After proceeding eastward for about ten minutes along the downward-sloping passage, the floor levels out and Tanus comes at last to a T intersection, with a short hallway continuing to the north (it stops after 10 feet in a dead end) and another leading south into darkness. Here, the floor is smooth-hewn granite, lightly covered with a layer of dust.

A large eight-pointed star design has been chiseled into the stone floor at the intersection. The points of the star are entirely cleaned out, as if something is meant to be inset into the shallow depressions.[/sblock]


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 20, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Vandon's blade disappears and he takes the rope. With a kick he activates the magic of his boots to provide levitation magic to aid him in acting as an anchor.




OOC: A bit of a moot point, but I would think that levitating would actually hinder one's stability when trying to anchor a rope (based on the description of the spell).

Just my $.02, don't mind me..... 

-Heinz


----------



## JimAde (May 20, 2005)

After a very short time, Martan begins to tap his foot in impatience.  *"Come on,"* he mutters, *"what's taking so long?"*

[OOC: Just a little impulsive, I think...]


----------



## Insight (May 20, 2005)

Tanus cautiously approaches the slot on the wall and, after checking down both side passages, waves the others forward.  As he does, Tanus carefully checks out the unusual eight-pointed star slot set into the wall.


----------



## Voadam (May 20, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> OOC: A bit of a moot point, but I would think that levitating would actually hinder one's stability when trying to anchor a rope (based on the description of the spell).
> 
> Just my $.02, don't mind me.....
> 
> -Heinz




Vandon deactivates his boots and follows, reactivating his mindblade when he gives back the rope.


----------



## JimAde (May 20, 2005)

Martan strides off at Tanus' signal.  *"Ok,"* he mutters, *"let's get this show on the road."*  As he comes abreast of the odd he peers at it curiously.  *"What do you make of that,"* he asks the Tiefling.


----------



## Insight (May 20, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> OOC: I feel I should point out that Silence's mace, with the Daylight spell activated, will illuminate a 60' radius brightly, and a further 60' dimly.  So, if Tanus is within 30' of the others, he will still be bathed in a bright light, akin to the light of a sunny day.  This may change your SOP.
> 
> -Heinz




Well, 60' is kind of far ahead, but I can do it if there's no other way to avoid that light.  maybe if Silence is at the very back of the other three, they will all be lit, but Tanus could be say 40' ahead and be in shadows.  Tanus _can_ go 60' ahead if it's absolutely necessary - after all, it would only be a move action for him to get back to the group


----------



## JimAde (May 20, 2005)

Martan taps his cousin on the shoulder and says, *"Silence, it seems our stealthy friend is uncomfortable with the bright light you are providing.  Let's try something a little more subdued."*  With an excessive flourish he reaches into the bag slung over his shoulder and withdraws a flaming torch.  *"Does that better suit the mood?"*

[ooc: I bought some everburning torches, just in case... ]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2005)

*Silence shrugs and douses the mace.  She had one of those fancy torches too, but if Martan was going to be the gallant one, there was no reason to stop him.*


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 21, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> Tanus cautiously approaches the slot on the wall and, after checking down both side passages, waves the others forward. As he does, Tanus carefully checks out the unusual eight-pointed star slot set into the wall.






			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Martan strides off at Tanus' signal. "Ok," he mutters, "let's get this show on the road." As he comes abreast of the odd he peers at it curiously. "What do you make of that," he asks the Tiefling.




OOC: The star shaped carving is actually on the floor at the intersection, not on the wall.  The body of the star itself isn't really deep enough to called a 'slot', but there are depressions at each of its eight points, where a small triangular item (maybe the size of a halfling's hand) could be inserted.  No other unusual properties are evident upon casual inspection.

I've noted the party's new light source (Everburning Torch, clear illumination to 20', shadowy illumination to 40').  How do you wish to proceed?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2005)

*Silence looks at the star quizically, then pulls out her slate.*

_Key, or magical circle?  But if nothing about it is magical right now, we go now, come back later.  I'll draw a picture,_ Silence writes, and pulls out ink, inkpen, and paper and makes a quick sketch of the appearance and location of the star.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 22, 2005)

Silence successfully copies the star design.  What next?

-Heinz


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2005)

*Silence gestures further down the passage, and begins walking to the left.*


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2005)

"*Tanus, didn't you used to say that dead ends are where you usually found secret doors?*"


----------



## JimAde (May 23, 2005)

As Silence makes her sketch, Martan makes a quick pass over the design with his hand and regards it again.

[OOC: Detect Magic.  Anything?]


----------



## Insight (May 23, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Tanus, didn't you used to say that dead ends are where you usually found secret doors?*"




Tanus smirks.  "This is hardly a dead end, my friend," he says, gesturing to the two corridors leading away from the t-intersection.  "You are right, however, that this might be an excellent place for a secret portal."

The Tiefling looks around the place of the intersection, searching for any indication of a lever or catch that might signal a secret door.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 24, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> As Silence makes her sketch, Martan makes a quick pass over the design with his hand and regards it again.
> 
> [OOC: Detect Magic. Anything?]




Nope, no magical dweomer at all.

-Heinz


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 24, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> Tanus smirks. "This is hardly a dead end, my friend," he says, gesturing to the two corridors leading away from the t-intersection. "You are right, however, that this might be an excellent place for a secret portal."
> 
> The Tiefling looks around the place of the intersection, searching for any indication of a lever or catch that might signal a secret door.




OOC: The north passage ends after only 10', so it is something of a dead end.  The south passage continues beyond the 60' limit of Tanus' darkvision.

IC: Tanus looks all around the area of the intersection and down into the dead end of the north hallway, but finds nothing out of the ordinary...just granite walls. [Search Check 9+10=19]


----------



## JimAde (May 24, 2005)

*"So I guess it's off that way, then,"* Martan says.  He gestures down the south passage with the torch, sending shadows dancing crazily around the corridor.  *"Let's go."*


----------



## Voadam (May 24, 2005)

Sir Vandon nods and proceeds.


----------



## Insight (May 24, 2005)

Tanus scampers down the indicated passageway, mindful of the new light radius being generated by the everburning torch in the spellcaster's possession.  He tries to be as quiet as possible, and to keep an eye out for details that may prove telling in regards to traps and possible ambushes.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 24, 2005)

The passage extends southward for 100', then opens into an empty 30'x20' room that is dominated by a pair of massive doors on the southern wall, each 4 feet wide, and made of iron and wood. The doors and floor in front of them are scraped and scratched, as if someone had unsuccessfully tried to force them open. It seems that they open inward, but even this is debatable.


----------



## Voadam (May 24, 2005)

Sir Vandon scans for evil and golems before the door as per his SOP.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 24, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Sir Vandon scans for evil and golems before the door as per his SOP.




There is no sign of either.


----------



## Insight (May 24, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> The passage extends southward for 100', then opens into an empty 30'x20' room that is dominated by a pair of massive doors on the southern wall, each 4 feet wide, and made of iron and wood. The doors and floor in front of them are scraped and scratched, as if someone had unsuccessfully tried to force them open. It seems that they open inward, but even this is debatable.





Tanus moves cautiously into the room, beckoning the others forward.  When satisfied that the room itself is safe, the Tiefling carefully approaches the doors, looking for a keyhole, or any other items of interest.


----------



## JimAde (May 24, 2005)

Martan also peruses the doors from the end of the hallway, trying to discern if there are any magical auras around or behind them.  *"I assume this is where we need the key,"* he says.

[OOC: If Detect Magic is not still up, I'll cast it again.]


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 24, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> Tanus moves cautiously into the room, beckoning the others forward. When satisfied that the room itself is safe, the Tiefling carefully approaches the doors, looking for a keyhole, or any other items of interest.




[Search Check 7+10=17] Tanus looks around, and is satisfied that the room holds no hidden dangers.  The doors are massive, solid, and look very old.  There is no sign of a keyhole, knob, handle, or any other obvious means of opening them.  [Search Check 15+10=25]  There is no sign of any trap or danger on the doors.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 24, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Martan also peruses the doors from the end of the hallway, trying to discern if there are any magical auras around or behind them. *"I assume this is where we need the key,"* he says.
> 
> [OOC: If Detect Magic is not still up, I'll cast it again.]




OOC: The initial Detect Magic spell has faded, so Martan casts it once more.

IC: Martan senses extremely powerful magic at work in the doors.


----------



## Voadam (May 24, 2005)

"*Maybe the keyhole will appear only if the key is presented at the door? Dam wizards, lots of babble but forgets details like the secret trick of using the magic key.*"


----------



## JimAde (May 24, 2005)

*"Well, there's definitely some serious spells on the doors,"* Martan says.  He strolls across the room to examine the doors more closely.  He makes a quick pass with his hand then says, *"Hold this and follow me."*  He releases the torch into the air, where it bobs for a moment then follows him as he paces back and forth before the doors squinting at them from every angle.


[OOC: Taking full time with Detect Magic to learn anything I can about the spells in question.  Trying to determine what school(s) of magic are involved and the power level (moderate, strong, etc.).  Also whether there are any magic auras _behind_ the doors.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2005)

*Silence points to the key, then to the door, and waves towards it.*


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 25, 2005)

OOC: After going back and re-reading the earliest posts, it seems that Tanus gave the key to Sir Vandon to bear, so its use lies in your hands, Voadam.

-Heinz


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 25, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> [OOC: Taking full time with Detect Magic to learn anything I can about the spells in question. Trying to determine what school(s) of magic are involved and the power level (moderate, strong, etc.). Also whether there are any magic auras _behind_ the doors.]




[Spellcraft Check 14+8=22] Martan senses only the one, very strong aura coming from the doors themselves, nothing else registers as magical either in the room, or on the other side of the doors.  He is unsure about the school of magic involved.


----------



## JimAde (May 25, 2005)

Martan shakes his head and gives a low whistle.  *"I've never seen anything quite like this.  Whatever spells are on these doors are, I think, beyond my skill to overcome.  I could try to banish the magics, but to be honest I don't hold out a lot of hope that I would succeed."*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2005)

*Silence gives the others a _look_ of impatience, then slowly walks over to the doors.  Taking her mace, she tries to push open the doors just to see if the solution is very simple.*


----------



## Insight (May 25, 2005)

Tanus smiles, backing away from Silence.  "Um, I don't think that's such a good..." then winces as she touches the door with her mace.  "Your funeral."


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 25, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Silence gives the others a _look_ of impatience, then slowly walks over to the doors. Taking her mace, she tries to push open the doors just to see if the solution is very simple.*




The doors don't budge a bit. But, there are no other effects, in spite of Tanus' worries.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2005)

*Silence turns back to the others and shrugs, and winks at Tanus.  She lifts her chin and looks at the others expentantly.*


----------



## Voadam (May 25, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> OOC: After going back and re-reading the earliest posts, it seems that Tanus gave the key to Sir Vandon to bear, so its use lies in your hands, Voadam.
> 
> -Heinz



[ooc oops, I didn't remember who had it.]

Sir Vandon dismisses his soulblade and draws forth the key. Walking forward he touches the key to the door.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 26, 2005)

At the slightest touch from the Silver Key of Portals, both of the huge doors swing silently inward, beckoning the adventurers onward into the passage beyond.

(OOC: I'll assume the party passes through, for the sake of expediency.)

Stepping through the massive doors (some 2 feet thick!), the party sees that they are in a wide hallway, which narrows some 20' to the west and continues on. To the south, the passage also narrows, and ends in a closed door of oak and iron (though this one of a much more normal size). To the east, the wide passage widens even further, and it looks to give entrance to an immense, wide open chamber. The stone floors are covered with a light layer of dust, and there is a pervasive, lingering silence that suggests that this area has remained undisturbed for quite some time.

After all four adventurers have stepped through, the great doors begin to slowly swing closed once more.

Actions?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 26, 2005)

*Silence points to the east with her mace and begins to walk that way.*


----------



## JimAde (May 26, 2005)

Martan shrugs and follows his cousin.  _When you don't know where you're going, it doesn't much matter which way you go_, he thinks.


----------



## Insight (May 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Silence points to the east with her mace and begins to walk that way.*




Tanus shoots Silence a glare.  "You know, maybe I should go check it out before the rest of you go wandering into harm's way..." he says with a tone of annoyance in his otherwise level voice.  "That is why you brought me along, right?"

Before he gets an answer, Tanus sneaks to the corner and has a look down the hallway to the left/east.


----------



## JimAde (May 26, 2005)

Martan stops, hands outspread and an expression that clearly says, _Hey, whatever you say_.


----------



## Voadam (May 26, 2005)

Vandon puts the artefact key away, pleased with its efficacy. With a gesture his soulblade is out and readied at longsword length, ready for adversaries.

"*So we explore thoroughly, starting from the left. Very well*."


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 27, 2005)

Tanus scouts ahead, allowing his darkvision to guide him.  The corridor spills out into a room so immense that the tiefling's vision merely reveals a fraction of its size.  The chamber's western wall is pock-marked by hundreds of shallow niches, each about the size of a gnome's head.

(OOC: Just as a point of order, it will help me a lot if you all will indicate the direction of your explorations by using cardinal directions (north, southwest, etc.), and refrain from left or right designations, which could mean any number of directions, based on your character's orientation.  I think I've got the direction of Tanus' scouting correct...he went east, right?)


----------



## Voadam (May 27, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> I think I've got the direction of Tanus' scouting correct...he went east, right?)




Correct, If we stick to left hand exploration as our modus operendi he would explore north to get the bounday outlines that direction.


----------



## Voadam (May 27, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> Tanus shoots Silence a glare.  "You know, maybe I should go check it out before the rest of you go wandering into harm's way..." he says with a tone of annoyance in his otherwise level voice.  "That is why you brought me along, right?"
> 
> Before he gets an answer, Tanus sneaks to the corner and has a look down the hallway to the left/east.




"*I thought it was because dark dungeons bring out his sunny disposition. And because he still has that last bottle of fine wine we recovered from the haunted keep*."


----------



## JimAde (May 27, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*I thought it was because dark dungeons bring out his sunny disposition. And because he still has that last bottle of fine wine we recovered from the haunted keep*."



 Martan chuckles quietly.  He whispers, *"Actually, I bought it from him yesterday.  It was an immense help in my efforts last night."*


----------



## Insight (May 27, 2005)

Tanus half-turns back towards the group, a solitary finger to his lips, indicating they should be quiet.  Satisfied they have gotten the message, the Tiefling continues into the mass of darkness.

_OOC: I'd like to take a closer look at that pock marked wall.  It's probably too large to be trap, but you never know.  Once that area has been searched (not the whole area, just the closest section), Tanus will check out that L-shaped corner to the west._


----------



## Voadam (May 27, 2005)

Vandon waits for the scout's return, his senses alert for incoming evil to strike.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 28, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> OOC: I'd like to take a closer look at that pock marked wall. It's probably too large to be trap, but you never know. Once that area has been searched (not the whole area, just the closest section), Tanus will check out that L-shaped corner to the west.




The wall is covered in small niches that now contain only a lot of dust and a few tiny shards of pottery. Whatever their purpose may have been at one time is unclear. [Search Check 13+10=23] Tanus finds nothing else of note in any of the niches he examines.

Exploring the room further, Tanus sees a series of closed doors in what appears to be the southern wall of the chamber, and a corridor that extends back to the west for 30', then ends in another door.

(OOC: Insight, I'm not 100% clear on where Tanus wanted to explore next, but I'm assuming this is what you meant by the L-shaped corner.  I've expanded the map to offer a larger picture of what you've explored so far.)


----------



## Voadam (May 29, 2005)

"*What do you think the niches were for? They seem about the size to hold trophy skulls.*" Vandon whispers to the cousins.


----------



## Insight (May 29, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> (OOC: Insight, I'm not 100% clear on where Tanus wanted to explore next, but I'm assuming this is what you meant by the L-shaped corner.  I've expanded the map to offer a larger picture of what you've explored so far.)




Tanus More closely examines the door at the end of the passage, cheking it tgo see if it's locked, and also to make sure it isn't trapped in case he's asked to open it.  

_OOC: Search check on the door.  Checking for traps and also to see if it's locked, or to detect anything else unurual about it._


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 29, 2005)

[Search Check: 20+10=30] Tanus is quite confident that there are no traps or other unusual features of this door.  A quick test of the knob reveals that the door is unlocked.


----------



## Insight (May 29, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> [Search Check: 20+10=30] Tanus is quite confident that there are no traps or other unusual features of this door.  A quick test of the knob reveals that the door is unlocked.




Tanus listens at the door to see if there is anything making noise in the vicinity.  Meanwhile, the Tiefling waves his allies closer.

_OOC: Listen check +12.  If he doesn't hear anything, assuming everyone comes forward, Tanus will open the door and check out the next room._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2005)

*Silence takes a look at the niches, and pulls out her slate while Tanus searches the door.*

_No bone fragments, only pottery.  Ashes of the dead?_ she writes, then shrugs.  Placing her slate away when Tanus waves them over, she grips her mace and prepares herself.


----------



## JimAde (May 30, 2005)

Martan accompanies his cousin and also readies himself for whatever might be behind the door.  The torch glides into position a few feet behind him and he slides an inch or two to his left as it does so.  _Dramatic backlighting never hurt anybody_, he thinks.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 30, 2005)

Tanus puts his ear to the door, but hears no sounds from within.[Listen Check: 5+13=18] Satisfied, he reaches out and turns the knob.

The door swings open and the party steps forward into a round room, lit by four small candles placed just inside each of four doors. The inside of each door is painted in reds, purples, and yellows, and depicts a fighter in full chainmail. Each fighter seems to be awaiting an onrushing enemy, although no enemies of any type are shown.


----------



## Voadam (May 31, 2005)

Vandon eyes the warrior images suspiciously. It'd be just like a wizard to have warrior paintings come to life.


----------



## JimAde (May 31, 2005)

Martan approaches the nearest candle cautiously and holds out his hand, feeling for heat.

[OOC: I'm trying to see if it's a Continual Flame effect (no heat) or not.  If not, that indicates either that somebody actually lit the candles recently or a spell did so at our entry.  Either way...]


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 31, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Martan approaches the nearest candle cautiously and holds out his hand, feeling for heat.
> 
> [OOC: I'm trying to see if it's a Continual Flame effect (no heat) or not. If not, that indicates either that somebody actually lit the candles recently or a spell did so at our entry. Either way...]




The flame does indeed radiate heat; the candles appear to be normal in every regard.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 1, 2005)

Vandon walks over to the nearest image and readies an attack for if it comes to life while his companions check things out.

"*Do we wish to continue fully exploring to the east then filling in to the center?*"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2005)

*Silence nods absently to Vandon's question as she enters the room.  Making a few gestures across her eyes, she examines the room for magical auras.*

OOC - Casting _Silent detect magic_.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 1, 2005)

Martan pulls his hand back and says, *"Either someone lit these recently or there's a spell that did it.  Either way we'd best stay awake."*  He moves closer to the painting adorning the door they entered through.  *"Hmm.  Execution's not bad, but the composition is boring.  Oh, well."*  He turns at Vandon's suggestion.  "*Sounds good to me,"* he offers.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 2, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Vandon walks over to the nearest image and readies an attack for if it comes to life while his companions check things out.
> 
> "Do we wish to continue fully exploring to the east then filling in to the center?"




[OOC: A roll of a d4 says that Sir Vandon is nearest the painting on the southern door.]



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Silence nods absently to Vandon's question as she enters the room. Making a few gestures across her eyes, she examines the room for magical auras.*
> 
> OOC - Casting Silent detect magic.




Silence communes with Pelor and realizes that the entire room has a magical radiance.



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Martan pulls his hand back and says, "Either someone lit these recently or there's a spell that did it. Either way we'd best stay awake." He moves closer to the painting adorning the door they entered through. "Hmm. Execution's not bad, but the composition is boring. Oh, well." He turns at Vandon's suggestion. "Sounds good to me," he offers.




Without warning, the flame of the candle inside the eastern door is silently extinguished, leaving a wisp of smoke trailing upward in its wake.

Immediately, the garishly painted fighter on the door's interior ripples and animates, leaping forth in full three-dimensional solidity. With unnatural speed, the fighter raises his bastard sword above his head, ready to strike!

(OOC: Sir Vandon's attention being focused on a different fighter painting, his readied attack is lost.)
-----------------------------------
COMBAT!

Initiative Order:

1.Martan 20+4=24
2.Fighter Fresco 14+5=19
3.Silence 17-1=16
4.Tanus 6+6=12
5.Sir Vandon 3+1=4

I've included a combat map for your reference. The 'F' is the painting fighter, the rest should be pretty self-explanatory.

Please post your character's combat actions for at least one round. If you wish, you can offer some conditional actions so that I may be able to run more than one round at a time. I realize this is more difficult to do at higher levels of play, since there are so many more options available to you (and to your opponents). I'd be happy to take it one round at a time, whichever you prefer.

Also, if you would be so kind as to include a mini-stat block in small font at the bottom of your combat posts, that would be a huge help. Please include AC, attack mods, damage, saves, conditional/temorary bonuses etc. I'd like to be able to run the combat without referring too many times to your character sheets...it just saves time for your harried DM.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 2, 2005)

Martan takes a step back in shock, but quickly recovers his wits.  He intones a word of arcane might while his hand snakes out and flings a crackling ball of lightning at the apparition before him.  A slightly mad grin splits his face and he laughs as the spell's blast blows his hair back.

[OOC: 5-foot step straight back.  Cast Lesser Orb of Electricity (+10 Ranged Touch attack, 5d8 damage, no save or SR).]


HP 61
AC 23 
  Touch: 16
  Flat Footed: 15
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +10


----------



## Voadam (Jun 2, 2005)

Sir Vandon will move to the south of the frescoe fighter, or wherever needed to flank with Tanus. One attack with the mindblade, psychic strike is charged and Vandon is expending his psionic focus for greater psionic weapon.

AC 27
hp 133
attack +19(+21 with flanking) 1d8+8 17-20x2 psychic strike does 2d8 but only goes off if the target hit is living and non mindless, greater psionic weapon adds 4d6 damage to the strike
1/day re-roll attack that misses.
f +14, r +13, w+11


----------



## Voadam (Jun 2, 2005)

Following rounds will be simple procedure, full attack until it dies. +19(21)/+14(16) psychic strike and psionic weapon will probably be discharged or inapplicable at that point though so save lucky re-roll for the big one shot charges.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 2, 2005)

*Silence weaves gestures of the glory of Pelor, filling her friends and family with blessings, while calling confusion down upon her enemies.*

OOC - Casting _Silent recitation_, grants all allies a +2 luck bonus on attack rolls and saving throws (+3 if they worship Pelor), and enemies are at -2 to the same rolls.  This applies to all within 60 ft. radius burst centered on Silence.

*HP:* 74
*AC:* 15 (-1 Dex, +5 armor, +1 ring) [touch 10, flat-footed 14]
*Saves:* Fortitude +15, Reflex +7, Will +23 
*Melee Atk:* +8/+3 (1d8/x2/B, Headknocker, +1 _radiant_ heavy mace)  
*Ranged Atk:* +7/+2 (1d8/19-20/x2/80 ft./P, light crossbow)
Anyone within 10ft. of Silence gains +2 to Will saving throws.


----------



## Insight (Jun 2, 2005)

Tanus' actions:

Pump 5 pts from BAB into AC (Combat Expertise).

On his action, Tanus tumbles past the Fighter  to the square just "north" of the F on the map.  He is going to hold his standard action until after Vandon acts.  His held action will be to trip the Fighter.

If the Fighter moves out of his current square, action will be basically the same - get into an adjacent square where Tanus and Vandon can flank.  Then trip.  If successful, will use unarmed strike to pummel the downed Fighter.

OOC: AC is 27 until his action.  FF does not change since Tanus has Uncanny Dodge.  Adj. AC is 32 on his action (Combat Expertise).  Current HP 64.  Tumble +18 to get past threatened areas.  Trip: Unarmed melee touch attack with +8 or +10 with flank.  If successful, Tanus gets a Strength check (total of +8) opposed by the Fighter’s Dexterity or Strength check (whichever ability score has the higher modifier). If Tanus wins, he trips the Fighter. If Tanus loses, the Fighter may immediately react and make a Strength check opposed by Tanus' Dexterity or Strength check to try to trip Tanus.  HAHA GOOD LUCK ON THAT ONE LOL!  Assuming the Fighter gets tripped, Tanus makes an unarmed attack with +12 to hit or +14 if flanked, damage is 2d8+4 or 2d8+4 & 3d6 if flanked (sneak attack).

EDIT: One more thing.  Tanus has Combat Reflexes, so he can make a total of 7 Attacks of Opportunity per round.  He gets no more than one AoO per action that provokes, but multiple actions by the same opponent can draw multiple AoO.  If there are any AoO before Tanus action (he can do it while FF), he will try to trip.

For future rounds, Tanus will keep trying to trip until the guy goes down.  Once he's down, Tanus will maintain flank and keep sneak attacking until the Fighter is toast.  Remember, attempting to stand provokes AoO assuming he's not a Thief-Acrobat or something LOL!


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 3, 2005)

OOC: Sorry guys, I'm in a bit of a rush, so I can't do a very well-written summary of the combat round. Here are the results in a nutshell. I'll try to go back and write up some description when I have more time.

Round 1:
Martan takes 5' step, casts Lesser Electrical Orb. Ranged Touch Attack hits for 24 damage.

Fresco Fighter takes 5' step toward Martan and makes Full Attack w/Bastard Sword (3 Attacks). Miss, Critical Hit, Hit for 43 damage total. OUCH!

Silence successfully casts Silent Recitation.

Tanus moves, Tumbling to avoid AOO. Holds action.

Vandon moves to flank, hits with mindblade (Psychic Strike is not expended, as the fighter's not technically alive) for 23 damage total (including bonus damage from Greater Psionic Weapon].

Tanus makes trip attack (w/Flanking). Touch attack hits, Strength check fails. Fighter's strength check also fails. Both remain standing.

End Round 1.

I'll need round 2 actions for Martan and Silence.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 3, 2005)

*Silence takes out a sleder rod carved with mouthless faces and gestures at Tanus.  He feels health and the favor of the gods settle upon him.*

OOC - Taking out lesser metamagic rod of silence to cast _Silent aid_ on Tanus.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 3, 2005)

Martan roars in rage and shouts, "That's the way you want it, eh?  Fine!"  He backpedals a bit more and raises his hand above his head, power crackling around it and baleful blue light outshining the torch.  "Try this!" he yells and throws the orb at his foe.

[OOC: Ouch!  Another 5' step and this time I'll use a full orb.  +10 ranged touch attack, does 13d6 electricity damage.]

*HP* 18 
*AC* 23
*Touch:* 16
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +10


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 3, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Martan roars in rage and shouts, "That's the way you want it, eh? Fine!" He backpedals a bit more and raises his hand above his head, power crackling around it and baleful blue light outshining the torch. "Try this!" he yells and throws the orb at his foe.




The blue orb plows into the painted fighter with great effect, as arcs of electricity course through his body. The fighter drops like a stone, muscles twitching for a moment before he lies motionless. Faint wisps of smoke rise off the charred body.

[Ranged Touch Attack: 18+10+2(Recitation)-4(Attacking into Melee)=26, Hit for 39 Damage]

End Round 2, End Combat.
---------------------------------------

At that moment, as everyone pauses to catch their breath, two more of the candles go out with a poof (the ones by the north and south doors). Just as before, the fighters painted on the inside of the doors spring to life, and raise their blades to attack!

Initiative:

Fighter 1 (North): 17+5=22
Martan: 15+4=19
Tanus: 9+6=15
Silence: 13-1=12
Fighter 2 (South): 3+5=8
Sir Vandon: 6+1=7

Actions?


----------



## Insight (Jun 3, 2005)

Tanus, realizing that his good friend and ally, Martan, is in grave danger, has to make a split decision.  On the one hand, Tanus could easily gang up with Vandon and take out the Fighter on the other side of the room, but that would leave a badly injured Martan and Silence to deal with the Fighter alone.  

What Tanus decides to do, which would have been sorely against his character prior to his "disappearance" is to try to distract the nearest Fighter enough for Martan to get away and for Silence to heal him.  Hopefully, Vandon can handle the other Fighter on his own for now.

Something inside of Tanus begged him not to act so valiantly, but he did so anyway.

OOC: Tanus' actions are going to depend on what Fighter 1 does, since he goes before Tanus.  Is everyone still considered FF until their actions?  Did these guys pop up as soon as the other fight ended or was there time inbetween?  Is my Combat Expertise still going?  If not, that's the first thing Tanus is going to do: 5 pts from BAB to AC (adj. AC 32).
OK, if Fighter 1 moves to attack Martan (assume 5' step and full attack - poor Martan), Tanus will tumble behind (+18 to tumble) to get a flank and then smack Fighter 1 with unarmed strike.  Based on Martan's move, if he's still up, Tanus might be able to 5' and get a flank.  If this is the case, Tanus will make two unarmed attacks, getting sneak attack dmg on each.
If Fighter 1 moves to attack Tanus, the Tiefling will respond with full attack: 2 unarmed strikes.  If Tanus has flank on the guy from Martan, add sneak attack dmg.
Mods should be the same as before.  Attack bonuses will be +8 or +10 with flank on first attack and +3 or +5 with flank on second attack, damage is 2d8+4 +3d6 for sneak attack if applicable.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 3, 2005)

[OOC: Assuming Martan lives to act...]

Martan leaps away from the new threat and makes a few quick passes through the air.  *"Let's not have any more of that,"* he says.  Suddenly sticky, rope-like strands spring from ceiling and floor, filling half the room with near-impenatrable webs.

[OOC: 5' step away from any foes and Web spell anchored on ceiling and floor.  If possible, I want to catch at least one of the current bad guys AND the area in front of the West door.  My priority is making sure no allies are webbed, though.  By the way, I have added info to my character sheet showing how many slots I have left of each level.]


HP 18
AC 23
Touch: 16
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +10


----------



## Voadam (Jun 3, 2005)

"*Tanus, the north one! I have the south! Come on you wizardly painted blaggard, have at thee*!"

Vandon full attacks the southern fighter on his turn.

AC 27
hp 133
attack +21/+16 1d8+8 17-20x2 
f +16, r +15, w+13


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 3, 2005)

*Silence moves over to Martan and places a hand on his head, and healing energy flows into him.*

OOC - maximized _Silent cure light wounds_.  13 points of healing.


----------



## Insight (Jun 3, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Silence moves over to Tanus and places a hand on his head, and healing energy flows into him.*
> 
> OOC - maximized _Silent cure light wounds_.  13 points of healing.




You mean Martan, right?

Tanus isn't injured.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 4, 2005)

Round 1:

The northern-most fighter steps towards Martan with unnatural speed, and and flails away with his bastard sword. Only one of his three blows connects, but the blade stabs directly through Martan's chest, leaving the sorcerer tottering on his feet, bleeding massively.



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Martan leaps away from the new threat...




Martan stumbles backwards, out of range of the fighter's sword. He considers briefly using the last of his strength to cast a web spell, but decides against it, as Silence would certainly be entangled in it as well.



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> Tanus, realizing that his good friend and ally, Martan, is in grave danger, has to make a split decision. On the one hand, Tanus could easily gang up with Vandon and take out the Fighter on the other side of the room, but that would leave a badly injured Martan and Silence to deal with the Fighter alone.
> 
> What Tanus decides to do, which would have been sorely against his character prior to his "disappearance" is to try to distract the nearest Fighter enough for Martan to get away and for Silence to heal him. Hopefully, Vandon can handle the other Fighter on his own for now.
> 
> Something inside of Tanus begged him not to act so valiantly, but he did so anyway.




Tanus springs into action, somersaulting underneath the fighter's outstretched blade, and lashing out with his fist as he comes to his feet behind his enemy. Unfortunately, the blow fails to connect.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Silence moves over to Martan and places a hand on his head, and healing energy flows into him.*




Silence's devotion to Pelor flows into her badly injured cousin, causing his bleeding to lessen. Martan stands up straighter, still in pain, but no longer on the verge of collapse.

The second fighter slashes swiftly at Sir Vandon with his sword, but his efforts are futile. None of his blows are able to harm the noble warrior.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> "Tanus, the north one! I have the south! Come on you wizardly painted blaggard, have at thee!"




Sir Vandon's mindblade strikes true, with two powerful slashes leaving the fighter bloodied.

End Round 1.

-----------------------------------------------


[Fighter 1 takes 5' step toward Martan, makes Full Attack with bastard sword. Attack Roll 1 (auto miss, no fumble), Roll 20 (Auto hit, crit confirmed, 18 damage), Roll 12 (miss). Martan reduced to 0 hp, is disabled.

Martan makes a 5' step away from the fighter. [JimAde, based on your stated priority that you didn't want the web to catch any allies, I had Martan forego the spell. There would be nowhere to target it that wouldn't catch Silence in its 20' radius, as far as I can see. Plus, in his disabled state, he would lose one more hp, and go down for the count.]

Tanus moves to the north side of fighter 1, tumbling to avoid an AOO. Attack roll: 4+8+2(Recitation)=14 (miss).

Silence casts maximized silent cure light wounds on Martan, for 13 hp of healing.

Fighter 2 makes full attack on Sir Vandon. Roll 1 (auto miss, no fumble), 2 (miss), 4 (miss).

Sir Vandon makes full attack on Fighter 2. Roll 3+21=24 (Hit), Roll 12+16=28 (Hit). Damage: Roll 3+8=11, 7+8=15, Total Damage = 26.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

*Silence weaves her slender scepter of silence over Martan, invoking the spirits to aid him.*

OOC - Using lesser rod of Silence to cast _Silent aid_ on Martan.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 5, 2005)

"Thank you cousin," Martan says with difficulty.  Gritting his teeth in pain and rage, he lifts his hands to cast again.  He makes especially sweeping gestures and shouts out the words of power, then extends one arm toward each of the foes.  Blue fire arcs and crackles across the room, ringing with thunder.

[OOC: Empowered Scorching Ray (4th level slot).  Due to Martan's Elemental Savant class ability this does electrical rather than fire damage.  I'll fire two bolts at the fighter who hit me and one at the other (they are within 30' of each other so this is  legal by RAW.  If you would rather that I not be able to split the attack in separate directions like that, it's OK with me and I'll throw all three bolts at the one that attacked me).  Each ray needs a ranged touch attack to hit (+10 attack) and does base 4d6.  I don't know if you want to roll and multiply by 1.5 or just roll 6 dice per ray.  Either way is fine with me.]


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 5, 2005)

Presumably, Tanus and Vandon will continue making full attacks against their respective foes.  Unless I hear otherwise, I'll use those actions for round 2.  I'll be posting it later today.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 5, 2005)

Round 2:

The northern-most of the fighters whirls round upon his newest assailant, Tanus. He hacks away with his sword, but is unable to connect with the nimble Tiefling. [Attack rolls: 13,6,18. All misses.]



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "Thank you cousin," Martan says with difficulty. Gritting his teeth in pain and rage, he lifts his hands to cast again. He makes especially sweeping gestures and shouts out the words of power, then extends one arm toward each of the foes. Blue fire arcs and crackles across the room, ringing with thunder.




Martan's electrical rays fly across the room, with unerring precision. Two strike the fighter to the north, causing his face to contort with pain. The third ray strikes the fighter to the south. The powerful electrical jolt sends that fighter crashing to the ground where he lies motionless. [I allowed the two separate targets, obviously. Ranged Touch Attack rolls: 13+10+2-4=21, 16+10+2-4=24, 4+10+2-4=12, All Hits. Damage Rolls: 9 (empowered to 13), 15 (empowered to 22), 20 (empowered to 30). Fighter 2 goes down, dying.]

Tanus lashes out with his fists once more, but his blows are not able to penetrate the fighter's chainmail. [Attack Rolls 5+8=13 (miss), 1 (auto miss, no fumble).



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Silence weaves her slender scepter of silence over Martan, invoking the spirits to aid him.*




Martan feels renewed strength flow into him as Silence casts her spell. [Silence casts Aid. Martan gains 11 temporary hit points, +1 Attack roll bonus, +1 Save vs. Fear effects, for 12 minutes].

Sir Vandon, his own opponent out of the fight, moves past Martan and attacks the first fighter from directly opposite Tanus. His mindblade cuts powerfully into the fighter, leaving him now badly wounded. [Voadam, I NPC'd this attack actions as it seemed the most likely. Attack roll 9+19+2+2(Flanking)=32, Hit! Damage Roll 3+8=11.]

At that moment, the fourth and final candle, by the western door, blows out as well. True to form, that fighter springs to life and jumps into the melee! [Initiative Roll 4+5=9]

Updated Initiative Order:

Fighter 1
Martan
Tanus
Silence
Fighter 3
Vandon

Round 3 Actions?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 5, 2005)

*Silence grabs her crossbow at fires at the fighter in front of her, hoping to help put the creature down.*

OOC - Attacking fighter 3, with a +7 ranged attack for a non-magical light crossbow.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 6, 2005)

Feeling the renewed vigor of Pelor's blessing, Martan laughs a bit maniacally.

He moves up next to Silence, his upraised hand trailing sparks.  He extends his hand and more crackling blasts erupt from it toward the newly-arrived warrior.

OOC -
_5' step to Silence's south, then a "scorching ray" at warrior #3.  Not empowered or anything.

So with buffs on me, the attack is +13 ranged touch, 3 rays at 4d6 each.

*HP* 13 (+11 Temp HP)
AC 23
Touch: 16
Flat Footed: 15
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +10 
Character sheet updated with spell slots used.
_


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2005)

Sir Vandon finishes off the northern warrior with a full attack then makes a five foot step to engage the Eastern painting and vocally challenging it to try to draw its attacks to himself. "*Foul thing of sorcery! You shall fall!"*

AC 27
hp 133
attack +23/+18 1d8+8 17-20x2 
f +16, r +15, w+13

If Tanus finishes off the northern warrior first Vandon will move to engage the Eastern one, either with a five foot step and full attack or with a standard move and one attack, these would presumably be without +2 flanking bonuses though. If his full attack does not finish the northern one he will stay where he is engaged in melee.


----------



## Insight (Jun 6, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> At that moment, the fourth and final candle, by the western door, blows out as well. True to form, that fighter springs to life and jumps into the melee! [Initiative Roll 4+5=9]
> 
> Updated Initiative Order:
> 
> ...




Whether Martan takes out the northernmost Fighter is going to change Tanus' actions for the round.  In either event, Tanus believes that he is safe for the most part, so he turns off the Combat Expertise on his action, AC to 27.  (Note that it is still in effect for Fighter 1's action since he goes before Tanus).

Fighter 1 still up: Tanus is going to focus on he prior target unless the Fighter goes down.  With Vandan flanking, Tanus will flurry (+13/+13/+7 - adding flank and spell bonuses).  I believe he gets to add sneak attack dmg for the first of these attacks that hits. 

EDIT: If Tanus ends up taking out Fighter 1 with the first attack, Tanus will instead tumble behind Fighter 3 as his move action.  This will only happen if Tanus doesn't need to make a full attack.

Fighter 1 is already down on Tanus' action: Tanus will tumble behind Fighter 3(?) to give Vandon a flank and hold his own standard action to make an unarmed strike when Vandan gets into flank position (+14 to hit - added flank and spell bonuses).  This adds sneak attack damage as well.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> Fighter 1 still up: Tanus is going to focus on he prior target unless the Fighter goes down.  With Vandan flanking, Tanus will flurry (+13/+13/+7 - adding flank and spell bonuses).  I believe he gets to add sneak attack dmg for the first of these attacks that hits.
> 
> .




He should get sneak attack damage on every melee attack that hits while flanking with Vandon. Together the tielfling and soulblade are a potent melee combo team.


----------



## Insight (Jun 6, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> He should get sneak attack damage on every melee attack that hits while flanking with Vandon. Together the tielfling and soulblade are a potent melee combo team.




That's what I was originally going to post, but then I recalled in the D&D FAQ that only the first of a rogue's melee attacks in a round gets the bonus damage from sneak attack.  I could be wrong.  Whichever way our DM wants to rule is fine with me.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 7, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> If Tanus ends up taking out Fighter 1 with the first attack, Tanus will instead tumble behind Fighter 3 as his move action. This will only happen if Tanus doesn't need to make a full attack.




Sorry guys, I'm not going to allow this type of conditional action.  You have to declare a full attack or a standard attack from the get-go, you can't wait to see how successful your first roll is.

Note that the rest of Insight's post is acceptable...even preferable.  The more options you give me, the easier time I'm going to have running these combats.

FYI,
Heinz


----------



## Insight (Jun 7, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, I'm not going to allow this type of conditional action.  You have to declare a full attack or a standard attack from the get-go, you can't wait to see how successful your first roll is.
> 
> Note that the rest of Insight's post is acceptable...even preferable.  The more options you give me, the easier time I'm going to have running these combats.
> 
> ...




Very well.  Tanus will full attack unless Fighter 1 is down for the count.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 7, 2005)

Round 3:

The first fighter whirls on Sir Vandon, apparently frustrated by his inability to come close with his attacks on Tanus. His change in targets is rewarded as his blade strikes true with two swordstrokes. [Full Attack Roll 19,17,4. Hit (crit not confirmed), Hit, Miss. Damage total = 27].



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Feeling the renewed vigor of Pelor's blessing, Martan laughs a bit maniacally.
> He moves up next to Silence, his upraised hand trailing sparks. He extends his hand and more crackling blasts erupt from it toward the newly-arrived warrior.




The rays strike true, one after another, injuring the fighter considerably. [Roll 8,5,14. All hits. Damage total is 39 to Fighter #3].

Tanus unleashes his flurry of blows, jabbing with quick open-handed strikes. He lands two blows to the first fighter's head, sending him toppling to the floor. [Attack rolls 12,10,13. Hit, Hit, Miss. Damage total (including sneak attack) is 41. Fighter 1 goes down, stone dead.]



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Silence grabs her crossbow at fires at the fighter in front of her, hoping to help put the creature down.*




The bolt hits home, punching through chain mail, and plunging deep into the fighter's chest. The fighter looks to be on his last legs now. [Attack roll 19 (hit, critical confirmed!), 12 damage]

The final fighter, wounded though he is, makes a step towards Silence, and attacks the cleric (Vandon's challenges notwithstanding]. He slashes away at will, wounding her significantly. [Full Attack Rolls 10,4,18. All three hit for total damage of 32.]



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Sir Vandon shouts "Foul thing of sorcery! You shall fall!"




Taking advantage of the fighter's close proximity, he counterstrikes with his mindblade. His blows connect, and prove too much for the fighter who collapses to the ground. [Roll 2,10, both hit. Damage total 23, Fighter 3 goes down, dead.]

End Combat.

In the combat's aftermath, a quick glance is all that is necessary to reveal that there will be no spoils of victory this time. The bodies of the previously felled warriors (including their weapons and armor) are already degrading into a puddle of wet paint.

Actions?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2005)

Silence's ragged breathing puntuates the still air as she stands slowly.  She waves everyone to come a bit closer as she raises her hands.  Her group knows what she's doing, one of her blessings from Pelor is to heal many at once.  She mouths the word, "Ow" as she gets up.

OOC - _Silent mass cure light wounds_


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 7, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Silence's ragged breathing puntuates the still air as she stands slowly. She waves everyone to come a bit closer as she raises her hands. Her group knows what she's doing, one of her blessings from Pelor is to heal many at once. She mouths the word, "Ow" as she gets up.
> 
> OOC - _Silent mass cure light wounds_




The healing power of Pelor flows throughout the room.  Martan, Vandon and Silence each regain 20 hp.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 7, 2005)

*"Thanks again,"* Martan says to his cousin.  Still breathing a bit heavily he rummages in his bag for a bit and withdraws a small flask.  He pulls the stopper and drinks it down with a grimace.  *"Silence, what do they put in these things to make them taste so vile,"* he asks.  *"The least they could do is add a little whiskey to smooth it out."*  He looks around at the others.  *"Anyone else?  I have a few more."*

[OOCotion of Cure Moderate Wounds.  Figured I'd help conserve Silence's spells.   Character sheet updated with current HP total (not including the potion).]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 7, 2005)

"*Thank you Martan, but thanks to Silence it is now but a scratch for me. One moment and I will be ready to search the East once again*." Vandon removes the candles from their holders just to be sure they do not magically reset when the door closes.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 8, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> *"Thanks again,"* Martan says to his cousin. Still breathing a bit heavily he rummages in his bag for a bit and withdraws a small flask. He pulls the stopper and drinks it down with a grimace. *"Silence, what do they put in these things to make them taste so vile,"* he asks. *"The least they could do is add a little whiskey to smooth it out."* He looks around at the others. *"Anyone else? I have a few more."*
> 
> [OOCotion of Cure Moderate Wounds. Figured I'd help conserve Silence's spells.  Character sheet updated with current HP total (not including the potion).]




Martan regains 12 hit points from the use of his foul-tasting potion.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 8, 2005)

[OOC: I'm going to push you guys ahead to the next room to the east, since that appears to be your plan for exploration. With Insight at a busy point, I'm going to NPC him as conducting Search and Listen checks at the doors, and if those are clean, I'll assume you guys open it up. Sound okay?]

With the threat of the fighter frescoes now ended, the party departs the round room and moves to the east (once Sir Vandon has cast the offending candles to the floor).
Tanus leads the way and stops at the first of the three doors along the southern wall. First, he examines the door carefully for traps [Search Check 17+10=27], but all looks well. Pressing his ear to the door reveals no noises from within[Listen Check 18+12=30]. Satisfied, Tanus reaches out and pulls the handle of the door.

Within, you see a 30x20 room with doors on the east and south walls. Two continual flame torches set in the northeast and southwest corners of this chamber cast flickering shadows upon a half-dozen dusty rugs spread throughout the room.

Actions?


----------



## JimAde (Jun 8, 2005)

Martan turns to the torch floating beside him.  "Go in," he says, gesturing to the room.  He then directs the unseen force holding the torch to move about the room, "stepping" on all the rugs.

[OOC: Unseen Servant spell can exert up to 20 pounds of force, so if there is, for example, a trap that can be triggered in that way it should work.  However it is not a creature so often won't set off magical traps that are set to go off when "creatures" are present.  Worth a shot.
]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2005)

Vandon waits to see the extent of the room.

ooc this is the partially explored gnome skull niche room, right?


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 9, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Martan turns to the torch floating beside him. "Go in," he says, gesturing to the room. He then directs the unseen force holding the torch to move about the room, "stepping" on all the rugs.
> 
> [OOC: Unseen Servant spell can exert up to 20 pounds of force, so if there is, for example, a trap that can be triggered in that way it should work. However it is not a creature so often won't set off magical traps that are set to go off when "creatures" are present. Worth a shot.
> ]




The Unseen Servants trods all over the room, but nothing unexpected happens.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 9, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Vandon waits to see the extent of the room.
> 
> ooc this is the partially explored gnome skull niche room, right?




No, the room with the rugs is through the western-most of the three doors on the south wall (southeast of the circular room where you just battled the animated fighter paintings).

The niches were on the western wall of the really big room that you've only seen the southwest portion of.

Attached is a shot of the rug room, you've just opened the door on the north wall.

Clear as mud now?


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 9, 2005)

Just for fun....

Here's a map with a good old "You are here" style red dot. Standing at the door, looking into the room to the south.

How's that?


----------



## JimAde (Jun 9, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> Just for fun....
> 
> Here's a map with a good old "You are here" style red dot. Standing at the door, looking into the room to the south.
> 
> How's that?




[OOC: Excellent.  Very helpful.]

Martan shrugs and says quietly, *"Well that was fun."*  He steps cautiously into the room and moves toward its center looking around.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 9, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> Just for fun....
> 
> Here's a map with a good old "You are here" style red dot. Standing at the door, looking into the room to the south.
> 
> How's that?




ooc Ah, got it thanks.


Vandon quickly scans the ceiling to make sure there is no lurking menace then glances at the rugs to see if any pictures or designs look significant, and to see if a rug rises up to envelop Martan.


----------



## Insight (Jun 9, 2005)

Tanus enters the room, giving it a quick search to determine if there are any traps.

*OOC: Search check +10.*

If he is satisfied that there are no traps, Tanus will move to the door on the opposite side of the room (south) and check to see if it is locked.  If it is locked, Tanus will pick the lock and check it for traps.

*OOC: Open Locks +18.*


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 9, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Martan shrugs and says quietly, "Well that was fun." He steps cautiously into the room and moves toward its center looking around.




There's not much of note except for the six rugs lying around the room. They seem to have been placed here for storage.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Vandon quickly scans the ceiling to make sure there is no lurking menace then glances at the rugs to see if any pictures or designs look significant, and to see if a rug rises up to envelop Martan.




Vandon sees nothing untoward about the ceiling, 20' overhead. He starts looking over the rugs (which, mercifully, all remain lying there, as they should). Although they are all rather dusty, they do look to be of a very high quality. They range in size from 3'x6' to 9'x15', and are made from various materials...silk, cotton, wool. Most have geometric or floral patterns; one has a nice hunting scene, with men on horseback with bows giving chase to a beautiful stag. One of the rugs stands rolled up against the wall. A glint in the torchlight catches Vandon's eye, and he looks closer, seeing a two-inch golden pin stuck in the fabric, with the word 'Aelem' embroidered beside it.



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> Tanus enters the room, giving it a quick search to determine if there are any traps.
> 
> If he is satisfied that there are no traps, Tanus will move to the door on the opposite side of the room (south) and check to see if it is locked. If it is locked, Tanus will pick the lock and check it for traps.




[Search Check 11+10=21] The room looks clean of traps to Tanus. Moving to the south door, he reaches out and tests the handle, finding it to be unlocked.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 9, 2005)

*"Tanus,"* Martan says, *"would you like the torchbearer to do that?"*  He indicates the invisible force holding the torch.  *"We don't even have to pay his family if he gets killed,"* he adds with a smile.


----------



## Insight (Jun 9, 2005)

"With all due respect, Martan," the tiefling says evenly, "I believe I have a better chance of finding traps than your invisible friend.  He may well be suited for discovering individual traps and setting them off harmlessly, but there may be far more than simple traps here.  I'm talking about alarms, area effect traps, and magical traps.  Among us, only I am experienced in these things.  Best to leave the trapfinding to me."

Tanus walks to the center of the room after checking out the south door.  "We also have doors to the right and left.  Any feelings one way or the other, or should I open the door I just checked?"


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 9, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> Tanus walks to the center of the room after checking out the south door. "We also have doors to the right and left. Any feelings one way or the other, or should I open the door I just checked?"




[OOC: Actually, there is only a door to the right.  No door on the left (the western wall)]


----------



## JimAde (Jun 9, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> "With all due respect, Martan," the tiefling says evenly, "I believe I have a better chance of finding traps than your invisible friend.  He may well be suited for discovering individual traps and setting them off harmlessly, but there may be far more than simple traps here.  I'm talking about alarms, area effect traps, and magical traps.  Among us, only I am experienced in these things.  Best to leave the trapfinding to me."




Martan bows his head slightly and says, *"I would never impugn your abilities, my friend.  As you will."*



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> Tanus walks to the center of the room after checking out the south door.  "We also have doors to the right and left.  Any feelings one way or the other, or should I open the door I just checked?"




The sorcerer shrugs again.  *"When you don't know where you're going, one way is as good as another.  The door you've checked is good enough for me."*


----------



## Insight (Jun 9, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> [OOC: Actually, there is only a door to the right.  No door on the left (the western wall)]




hehe that'll teach me to glance at the thumbnail!  I thought that blocky thing on the left wall was a door!


----------



## Voadam (Jun 11, 2005)

Vandon points with his mindblade at the pin in the rug.

"*Does the word "Aelem" mean anything to any of you*?"


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 11, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Vandon points with his mindblade at the pin in the rug.
> 
> "*Does the word "Aelem" mean anything to any of you*?"




As soon as the word 'Aelem' escapes Vandon's lips, the carpet moves!

It animates, unfurling itself from its rolled up state, and comes to hover at Vandon's side, floating about a foot and a half above the ground.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 11, 2005)

Martan said:
			
		

> *"Silence, what do they put in these things to make them taste so vile*," he asks. *"The least they could do is add a little whiskey to smooth it out."*



  Silence smiles and writes quickly on her slate:

_Pure unadultered goodness._



> As soon as the word 'Aelem' escapes Vandon's lips, the carpet moves!
> 
> It animates, unfurling itself from its rolled up state, and comes to hover at Vandon's side, floating about a foot and a half above the ground.



  Silence starts and jumps back a bit, then relaxes when the carpet proves to be docile.  Well, at least it didn't have teeth or fangs or something.  She moves closer to it and gently pokes it with her mace, curiosity on her face.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 11, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Silence starts and jumps back a bit, then relaxes when the carpet proves to be docile. Well, at least it didn't have teeth or fangs or something. She moves closer to it and gently pokes it with her mace, curiosity on her face.




The rug gives just slightly under the pressure of Silence's weapon, but it remains afloat.  It seems that it could support a fair amount of weight.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 12, 2005)

"*Zounds! What a wondrous find.*" Vandon dismisses his mindblade and checks the rug for any other command words or guiding mechanism (reins? [sp?]), then attempts to step onto it and mentally direct its movements. If that does not work he will try gestures and then saying the word aelem again, ready to tumble if that shuts it off.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 12, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Zounds! What a wondrous find.*" Vandon dismisses his mindblade and checks the rug for any other command words or guiding mechanism (reins? [sp?]), then attempts to step onto it and mentally direct its movements. If that does not work he will try gestures and then saying the word aelem again, ready to tumble if that shuts it off.




Vandon doesn't see reins or any other sort of guiding mechanism...the carpet is beautifully woven in an intricate geometric design, but other than the golden pin, there is nothing else. 

He steps up onto the surface of the floating carpet, and testing his weight, he finds that it does indeed support him with no trouble. Concentrating, Vandon attempts to mentally will the carpet to move to the right, but that approach doesn't work; the carpet remains floating right where it is. Gesturing is met with a similar lack of response. Saying the word 'Aelem' once more, Vandon's suspicions are confirmed...the carpet settles silently to the dusty stone floor and remains still. [It was a gentle landing, no Tumble check required].


----------



## Voadam (Jun 12, 2005)

"*Anybody know how to direct one of these things?*"


----------



## Insight (Jun 12, 2005)

"Perhaps you must direct it by voice," Tanus suggests.  "But in what language?  Is that command word part of some language, or is it perhaps the rug's name?"


----------



## JimAde (Jun 13, 2005)

Martan regards the rug appreciatively.  *"Hey, that's handy.  You know, sometimes things like this can be used by just telling them and sometimes you need special words.  We'll just have to try it to find out."*

He crouches down to look more closely at the rug.  *"I wonder how fast it goes,"* he says with a wicked grin.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 13, 2005)

"*I will try again then. Aelem! Forward. Oh, Silence, you seemed to recognize the name, what language is it? Celestial?"*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

Silence ponders on the name for a minute, trying to see if she recognizes the language...


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 14, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "I will try again then. Aelem! Forward. Oh, Silence, you seemed to recognize the name, what language is it? Celestial?"




This does the trick! At the sound of the command word 'Aelem' the rug rises into the air once more. It moves forward as verbally directed by Vandon, stopping when it reaches the edge of the room.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Silence ponders on the name for a minute, trying to see if she recognizes the language...




Silence doesn't recognize the word as coming from the Common or Celestial tongue.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2005)

Silence shrugs then smiles, and makes a show of patting the nice carpet.  She gestures the others onward.  While the carpet was extremely useful and valuable, they came to find monsters, not weavings.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 14, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Silence shrugs then smiles, and makes a show of patting the nice carpet. She gestures the others onward. While the carpet was extremely useful and valuable, they came to find monsters, not weavings.




(OOC: You guys leaving the room through the south door then?)


----------



## Insight (Jun 14, 2005)

Tanus waits for the others to finish fooling around with the flying carpet, tapping his fingers as he crouches near the south door.

"We need to be careful with that rug," he says.  "Remember what happened with those flying horse statue things.  I think I'm still picking splinters out of my backside from that particular episode."

"Let's get moving."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 14, 2005)

Martan rolls his eyes and says, *"You are really no fun sometimes you know that?"*  He reluctantly moves away from the rug, obviously disappointed that he didn't get a turn on it, and joins Tanus near the door.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2005)

Silence reloads her crossbow and stands by the south door, ready for it to open.

_What a strange place... ancient traps, powerful magic just sitting around, it is curious what could leave such things behind..._ she thinks.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2005)

"*This is better than my boots*!" Vandon checks to see if he feels comfortable enough to fight from atop his new "paladin mount" and then reignites his mindblade "*Ready*."


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 14, 2005)

Tanus checks the door to the south for traps, and is satisfied of its safety. Listening at the door he hears nothing, so he turns the handle to see what lies beyond. [Search Check: 11+10=21, Listen Check: 17+12=29]

The adventurers emerge into another wide open hall (or perhaps it's merely another part of the same hall?). 35' to the south, the view to the rest of the hall is blocked by great draperies of black satin, suspended from 20-ft-tall wooden columns. From here, the party could explore to the east, to the west, or to the south (through the curtains).

Actions?


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2005)

Much as I want to check out the east thoroughly, the curtains call out "check me out" and I'm not sure what that square is directly south.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 14, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Much as I want to check out the east thoroughly, the curtains call out "check me out" and I'm not sure what that square is directly south.




OOC: That square is one of the big wooden columns which supports the curtain.  I realize that the map doesn't quite show that clearly, due to the distance between column and curtain, but that's what it is, nonetheless.


----------



## Insight (Jun 14, 2005)

Tanus sneaks along the wall to the west, to try to get a gauge of the size of the room, and to note any features therein.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2005)

Silence steps in carefully, checking to make sure both sides are clear before sliding cautiously over to the curtains.  Well, to the side of the curtains.  No reason to stand right in front of what might be something nasty.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 14, 2005)

Martan strides across the open space looking about curiously.  As he has the torch with him, stealth seems like a lost cause so he makes no effort toward it.  He walks up next to the great wooden pillar and, using his wand, pushes the curtain aside a bit to peer in.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 15, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> Tanus sneaks along the wall to the west, to try to get a gauge of the size of the room, and to note any features therein.




Tanus slinks to the west, jogging around the corner and along the wall. He doesn't have to go too far to see that the black curtain runs the entire width of the great hall (at least in this direction), with the large wooden columns spaced approximately every 30'. Tanus's darkvision reveals the western wall of the hall about 90' from the corner.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 15, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Silence steps in carefully, checking to make sure both sides are clear before sliding cautiously over to the curtains. Well, to the side of the curtains. No reason to stand right in front of what might be something nasty.






			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Martan strides across the open space looking about curiously. As he has the torch with him, stealth seems like a lost cause so he makes no effort toward it. He walks up next to the great wooden pillar and, using his wand, pushes the curtain aside a bit to peer in.




In the light of the Unseen Servant's torch, Martan and Silence see that the great hall continues to the south of the curtain, where the entire area is lit with a dim, purple glow. The ceiling south of the curtain is vaulted, extending some 60' upward.

Directly ahead are two 50-ft-high, 5-ft-diameter ivory pillars, sculpted to look like figures. The western-most resembles a nobleman in robes, looking straight ahead to the south. The eastern-most resembles a scowling warrior, looking directly north.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 15, 2005)

Martan turns to his cousin, one eyebrow raised in a silent question, _Now what?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 15, 2005)

Silence gestures across her eyes, pleading for magical auras to be revealed to her...

OOC - _Silent detect magic_ please.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 15, 2005)

Paintings came to life, so why not statues. Vandon is ready, atop his paladin rug mount.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 15, 2005)

Martan nods and makes a quick pass with his hand while muttering an incantation.

[OOC: Detect Magic, of course.  At the rate I'm burning through these, I'm going to have to start using 1st-level slots pretty soon.  Should have gotten a wand or something. ]


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 16, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Silence gestures across her eyes, pleading for magical auras to be revealed to her...
> 
> OOC - Silent detect magic please.






			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Martan nods and makes a quick pass with his hand while muttering an incantation.
> 
> [OOC: Detect Magic...]




Silence and Martan both sense a strong illusion aura that permeates this entire area.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Paintings came to life, so why not statues. Vandon is ready, atop his paladin rug mount.




The carved pillars remain still.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> The carved pillars remain still.




Such tricks cannot fool the paladin. Sir Vandon remains vigilant, either for the statues to spring to life or a hidden beastie hiding behind the curtains to leap to the attack.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 16, 2005)

Martan furrows his brow.  *"All is not as it appears,"* he says unhelpfully.  He tries to pierce the veils that seem to be cast before them.

*"I have some scrolls that might tear down the illusion, but I don't know if I should use them yet."*

[OOC: I don't know if you can do this, but I want to "disbelieve" in general (and try to get another save).  Obviously there is some kind of illusion in place, but I don't know what parts are real (if any) and what aren't.

If that doesn't work it might be time for the Greater Dispel Magic scroll.]


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 17, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Martan furrows his brow. *"All is not as it appears,"* he says unhelpfully. He tries to pierce the veils that seem to be cast before them.
> 
> *"I have some scrolls that might tear down the illusion, but I don't know if I should use them yet."*
> 
> ...




Martan studies the hall and carved pillars ahead, but nothing new is revealed.

(OOC: Voadam's comment in the OOC thread is correct, btw.  As of right now, there is nothing happening to require a save of any kind).

What will you all do next?


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> What will you all do next?




Wait for Tanus to quickly make the sweep of the room to determine its dimensions.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 18, 2005)

Not liking the look of the scowling warrior, Martan moves toward the back of the giant nobleman.  He strolls around its far side, regarding the workmanship of the statue.

[OOC: Move Southwest toward that stature and around its western side to see its front.  Also looking around and moving slowly and cautiously]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2005)

Silence mirrors her cousin's actions, going slowly around the scowling warrior.  _What a curious place.  Such wonders left behind.  Though it would be just like those that made this place if this innocent-seeming room was nothing other than a giant deathtrap..._


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 18, 2005)

Martan and Silence move further into the vast hall, warily moving around the great carved pillars.  Despite the cousins' misgivings, the pillars do not display any unusual behavior.  They do appear to Martan's eye to be of very high quality, seemingly very lifelike.

Sir Vandon hangs back a bit, waiting for Tanus to rejoin his fellows.

In the flickering torchlight borne by the unseen servant at his side, Martan is unable to make out any additional features of the room.  The hall extends beyond the 40' radius of light, into darkness in all directions.

(OOC: I created the latest map with Martan as the center of the light radius, assuming the unseen servant with the torch remains next to him.)

What next?


----------



## Insight (Jun 19, 2005)

Tanus would continue to make a circuit of the entire room and then, if he doesn't see anything of interest, return to the group with the information.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2005)

Silence activates her mace, flooding the large room with more light, and goes over to the curtain.  She uses the mace to push it aside to see what's behind it.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 20, 2005)

Shrugging, Martan continues due South, having lost track of his Tiefling friend in the dark.  This is not that unusual an occurrence, however, so it doesn't worry him overmuch.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 20, 2005)

Vandon will move to stay near Martan, the more vulnerable party member, but ready to ride the rug to Tanus or Silence's support if either are attacked by anything.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 24, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Silence activates her mace, flooding the large room with more light, and goes over to the curtain. She uses the mace to push it aside to see what's behind it.




You've already moved beyond the curtain.  It's the wavy line shown on the map, separating the two parts of the large hall.  Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 24, 2005)

We wait for Tanus to complete his sweep and search, remaining ready and vigilant.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 24, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> Tanus would continue to make a circuit of the entire room and then, if he doesn't see anything of interest, return to the group with the information.




Tanus, not seeing anything of interest to the north of the great lack curtain, cautiously ducks around it, proceeding into the southernmost portion of the great hall.  30' from the curtain, he sees steps that lead up to an area raised some 15' above the main floor.  It appears that they lead to some sort of viewing stands, with tiered seats which would allow an easy view of the area in front of them.  Looking up the stairs, Tanus notes that the viewing stands seem to be unoccupied.

Does Tanus ascend into the stands, return to join his companions, or proceed elsewhere?


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 24, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Silence activates her mace, flooding the large room with more light...




Silence's magical mace lights up the great hall, revealing much more of its vast expanse than the torch ever could.

To the east, three more carved ivory pillars come into view, spaced 30' apart. Of the three, the west-most looks like a scholarly man who seems deep in thought. The center-most of the three resembles a lithe man in fashionable dress, possibly a representation of a bard or poet. He has a thin smile on his face and a dreamy expression. The eastern-most of the three, just visible in the dim light, resembles a sneering, regal man. His eyes look upward, as if he were above all who pass.

Some 80' to the southeast, part of a raised platform has come into view. On one edge of the platform, 5' above the floor, is visible an iron statue which depicts an old, bearded wizard clothed in traditional garb. He holds a dagger in his right hand, and peers down with a vengeful cast to his eyes. A set of stairs looks to lead to another platform, perhaps 15' above the main floor, but its recesses are hidden from view at this distance. There looks to be another statue to the east of the stairs as well, but its detail cannot be discerned.

To the west/southwest looms the box of the viewing stands, raised some 15' above the floor. You see Tanus standing at the foot of the stairs leading up to the seats of the stands, blinking in the sudden flood of daylight.

Actions?


----------



## JimAde (Jun 24, 2005)

*"Right, then,"* Martan says, rubbing his hands together briskly.  *"Let's have a proper look around."*  He moves to join Tanus on the stairs.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 24, 2005)

"*Silence, have I told you lately how great your mace is*?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 24, 2005)

Silence smiles and shakes her head, an impish smile on her face.  She wanders over to the raised platform in the southeast.  _I wonder, is this something as simple as a theater?_ she thinks idly.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 26, 2005)

OOC: I'm moving forward under the assumption that Martan and Tanus are going to explore the western viewing box, while Silence and Vandon go down to examine the raised platform in the south.

IC: Martan and Tanus climb up the stairs onto the viewing stands, and have a look around. It appears that the stands will hold around sixty people, having four booths which look like they will hold fifteen people each. The tiered seats are arranged to offer an unobstructed view of the floor of the hall, 15' below. A thorough look around the stands reveals nothing more than stone and old dust. [Tanus Search Check: Take 10+10=20, Martan Search Check: Take 10+2=12]

Meanwhile, Silence approaches the platform with the statues, while Vandon hovers close behind. With the closer vantage, they see that the fifty-foot by seventy-foot raised area has in fact three statues upon it. Two stand upon platforms raised five feet above the floor (one of which is the aforementioned wizard; the second is an iron statue that depicts a powerful warrior in elaborately carved plate mail armor. The figure wears a slitted helm, and you can just make out a taciturn visage beyond the faceplate. The warrior holds an outthrust longsword in his hands). These human-size statues stand on either side of a set of stairs that leads to an ominously massive iron statue seated upon an impressive granite throne, fifteen feet above. It holds an immense crystal sword in its left hand and a whip of long, broad interwoven feathers in its right hand.

As usual, Vandon concentrates for the presence of evil or golems, and his diligence is rewarded. The two smaller statues do not detect as golems, but the large central statue most certainly does! 

Actions?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2005)

Silence points to the pretty statue, makes an evil face, and looks back at Vandon.  The gesture is something like, "Anything wrong with this one?"


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 26, 2005)

Here's a nice picture of the statues down on the platform where Silence and Vandon are looking around.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 27, 2005)

Martan takes a tiny bit of something from his pocket and holds it near his mouth.  He points in turn at Tanus, Silence and Vandon, then whispers, *"Nothing of interest up here.  Just a viewing box.  Reminds me of a theater or gladiatorial arena.  Strange."*

All three of his companions hear his whisper clearly.  

[OOC: Message spell.  For the next 2 hours all three will be able to hear Martan's whispers as long as they are within 220 ft.]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 27, 2005)

"*The central statue is a golem. I think I should smash it before it activates and attacks us. With my amulet my mindblade can affect it*."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 27, 2005)

Martan's eyebrows shoot up in surprise at this news and he quickly relays it to Tanus.  Then he whispers, *"Wait for us, we'll be right there."*  He runs back down the stairs to get closer to Vandon and Silence.

[OOC: I want to get Martan within 50 feet of Silence and Vandon (so that close-range spells can be used).]


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 28, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Martan's eyebrows shoot up in surprise at this news and he quickly relays it to Tanus. Then he whispers, *"Wait for us, we'll be right there."* He runs back down the stairs to get closer to Vandon and Silence.
> 
> [OOC: I want to get Martan within 50 feet of Silence and Vandon (so that close-range spells can be used).]




OOC: Presumably, Tanus will also accompany Martan to the floor of the main hall, and position himself for the inevitable combat to come.  The golem has not yet activated, and I'm assuming you all will launch a pre-emptive strike.  We'll consider that a surprise round, so I'll need your positions and actions for that round.

Furthermore, I have a proposal, as Insight has indicated he may not be able to post much for the next couple of weeks. I think it might be best if one of his fellow players NPC's his character during his absence (in combat situations), rather than having me do it. My first choice would be Voadam, as the player of his melee tag-team partner, Vandon.

What do you all think? (Insight, if you happen to catch this, please let us know if this arrangement would be acceptable to you).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 28, 2005)

Now alerted to the great danger of the statue, Silence backs up a bit to allow the others room.  She scribbles quickly upon her slate to tell the others of her battle tactics.  _I will call down sacred fire to burn the golem, so wait until that happens before going too close._ 

When the time comes, Silence takes out the more ornate of the two scepters she uses to quiet her spells, and opens the heavens to smite the golem with fire and holy wrath.

OOC - One _flame strike_, Silenced.    From about fifty feet away.


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> OOC: Presumably, Tanus will also accompany Martan to the floor of the main hall, and position himself for the inevitable combat to come.  The golem has not yet activated, and I'm assuming you all will launch a pre-emptive strike.  We'll consider that a surprise round, so I'll need your positions and actions for that round.




Sounds good.  Combat actions below.



> Furthermore, I have a proposal, as Insight has indicated he may not be able to post much for the next couple of weeks. I think it might be best if one of his fellow players NPC's his character during his absence (in combat situations), rather than having me do it. My first choice would be Voadam, as the player of his melee tag-team partner, Vandon.
> 
> What do you all think? (Insight, if you happen to catch this, please let us know if this arrangement would be acceptable to you).




Actually, I'm only going to be out of touch this weekend (Thur-Sun).  Other than that, I should be OK.  I have some work to do still, but I should have some time to keep this going.  if there are going to be additional combat posts this weekend, then yes, I am fine with the arrangement above.

*Combat Actions*
Golems, huh?  Not sure Tanus can do much with them.  If anyone wants to Bull's Strength Tanus, he can do a little more damage and maybe get past the DR.

Tanus' unarmed attacks count as magical for DR purposes, so maybe it's not all so bad.  He'll move into position to flank with Vandon and make a full attack if possible with flurry at +10/+10/+5 for 2d8+5, or if he gets one attack, then +11 for 2d8+5.  Not going to use Combat Expertise _yet_ - waiting to see how well the golem attacks.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 28, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Now alerted to the great danger of the statue, Silence backs up a bit to allow the others room.  She scribbles quickly upon her slate to tell the others of her battle tactics.  _I will call down sacred fire to burn the golem, so wait until that happens before going too close._
> 
> When the time comes, Silence takes out the more ornate of the two scepters she uses to quiet her spells, and opens the heavens to smite the golem with fire and holy wrath.
> 
> OOC - One _flame strike_, Silenced.    From about fifty feet away.



 Martan squints at Silence's message as he approaches.

[OOC: Knowledge (Arcana) +13... Please Please Please?  
Also have Spellcraft +8 if it's more applicable...

Combat actions: Cast Haste on all of us first off.  Duration 12 rounds, so I'll want to cast it the round before we attack.  Then cut loose with an Empowered Orb of Electricity (+10 Ranged Touch, must be within 55 feet, 13d6 x 1.5 ).  After that, keep peppering away with regular lightning bolts (which will require a clear line of effect both in front and behind the golem).  If I can't get a clear shot without hitting an ally, I'll use the wand of Lesser Orbs instead.

Oh.  And try not to die.  Stay out of melee with the big, scary monster at all times. 
]


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 28, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Martan squints at Silence's message as he approaches.
> 
> [OOC: Knowledge (Arcana) +13... Please Please Please?
> Also have Spellcraft +8 if it's more applicable...




I'll just rule this one by DM fiat.  Under the premise that the PCs have been adventuring together for some time, it would seem feasible that Martan knows that a flame strike is coming.

See how easy that was?


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 28, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm only going to be out of touch this weekend (Thur-Sun). Other than that, I should be OK. I have some work to do still, but I should have some time to keep this going. if there are going to be additional combat posts this weekend, then yes, I am fine with the arrangement above.




That's good news!  I'm glad to hear you won't be MIA for too long.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 28, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> I'll just rule this one by DM fiat.  Under the premise that the PCs have been adventuring together for some time, it would seem feasible that Martan knows that a flame strike is coming.
> 
> See how easy that was?



 No, I'd like a Knowledge(Arcana) or Knowledge(Spellcraft) check to offer some advice on the wisdom of the spell selection.  I'm trying to be a good boy and not use OOC knowledge...

I would have PM'd you but I can't.  Sorry.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 28, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> No, I'd like a Knowledge(Arcana) or Knowledge(Spellcraft) check to offer some advice on the wisdom of the spell selection. I'm trying to be a good boy and not use OOC knowledge...
> 
> I would have PM'd you but I can't. Sorry.




   

Ah, right then.....let's make that Knowledge (Arcana) check, shall we?

[Knowledge (Arcana) Check: 6+13=19] Unfortunately, not quite good enough for Martan to realize what's going to happen when Silence casts her spell.

Sorry I didn't realize what you meant earlier....


----------



## Voadam (Jun 28, 2005)

"*Actually Silence I'd like to start off right next to it. My amulet allows me to strike and ignore the magical defenses of golems, I'd like to be in range to pound it repeatedly without having to close with it and get swatted for doing so. Besides, does fire work against stone? Tanus, I'd suggest you flank and just work really hard not to get hit unless you can break through stone with your fists, after all I don't think it has any vulnerable stone organs for you to strike*" [ooc do you have adamant ki strike?]


----------



## JimAde (Jun 28, 2005)

Martan regards the statue in question.  *"Actually I think it's metal,"* he observes.  *"Maybe I can do a bit of welding."*  He flexes his fingers in anticipation.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 28, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Martan regards the statue in question. *"Actually I think it's metal,"* he observes. *"Maybe I can do a bit of welding."* He flexes his fingers in anticipation.




Correct, the golem is made of iron, not stone.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 28, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Actually Silence I'd like to start off right next to it. My amulet allows me to strike and ignore the magical defenses of golems, I'd like to be in range to pound it repeatedly without having to close with it and get swatted for doing so. Besides, does fire work against stone? Tanus, I'd suggest you flank and just work really hard not to get hit unless you can break through stone with your fists, after all I don't think it has any vulnerable stone organs for you to strike*" [ooc do you have adamant ki strike?]




I think it might be helpful to post an initiative order for the surprise round.  Here it is...

1. Tanus  20+6=26
2. Vandon 19+1=20
3. Martan  10+4=14
4. Silence  7-1=6

*Isida: *Based on this order, and Vandon's request (above), will Silence still cast her spell, or change tactics?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 28, 2005)

She'll cast _Silent mass lesser vigor_ instead.


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2005)

If you guys need to cast area effect spells on the golem, don't worry about Tanus.  His Reflex save is absolutely VILE (+19!)


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 29, 2005)

With strategy determined, and positions ready, the party launches their assault!

Tanus strikes first, from a flanking position with Vandon. (One attack, since it's a surprise round). His blow misses, unable to penetrate the golem's hide.

Vandon strikes next, with his mindblade. His atack strikes true, and he expends his psionic focus to inflict the most damage he can. Thanks to his scarab, the golem receives the full damage of the attack (24 damage).

Martan casts a spell, affecting the entire party with the benefit of magical speed.

Silence casts a spell, benefitting the entire party with fast healing.

End surprise round. 
---------------------------------
Tanus Attack Roll: 9+11+2(Flanking)=20, Miss!

Vandon Attack Roll: 13+19+2(Flanking)=34, Hit. Damage Roll 1+8=9 plus Greater Psionic Weapon, 4d6=15, 24 Total)

Martan casts Haste.

Silence casts silent Mass Lesser Vigor.
-----------------------------------
Next Initiative Order:
1.Tanus
2.Vandon
3.Martan
4.Golem
5.Silence

Actions?


----------



## JimAde (Jun 29, 2005)

Martan slowly pulls back his right hand as he intones arcane words of power.  Fat blue sparks rain down as a ball of caged lightning grows in his palm.  When it reaches the size of a goblin's skull and threatens to topple from his grasp, he heaves it at the golem with a grunt of effort.

[OOC: Empowered Orb of Electricity (6th level slot).  +10 ranged Touch attack, 13d6 * 1.5 damage if I hit.  No save or SR.  I had actually hoped to caste haste in the round before, then cast the attack spell in the surprise round, but no big deal.  We'll end up with an extra round of Haste effect during the combat this way.]


----------



## Insight (Jun 29, 2005)

"This living statue... seems impervious to my attacks," Tanus says begrudgingly.  "Perhaps some additional magical aid might be in order."

_OOC: Tanus will continue to melee attack, flurrying from now on since he doesn't need to move.  Dump 2 pts from attack into AC (Combat Expertise) just to be on the safe side.

With the Haste and Combat Expertise in effect, here are Tanus' mods:
*Flurry of Blows*: +9/+9/+9/+4 for 2d8+4.  If he still gets Flanking, the bonuses are +11/+11/+11/+6.
*AC* is now 28._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

Silence calls upon Pelor to aid them in their time of need, thinking a _prayer_ for their safety and success.

OOC - Silent _prayer_


----------



## Voadam (Jun 29, 2005)

Vandon does not even speak as he lashes out at the golem quickly attempting to bring it down as fast as possible.

[ooc full attack]


----------



## Insight (Jun 29, 2005)

_OOC: Just as an aside, I can't promise I'll be able to post anytime after tonight until July 5.  Feel free to NPC Tanus any time from tomorrow (June 30) to Tuesday of next week if need be._


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jul 1, 2005)

Round 1:

Tanus launches his flurry of blows at the golem, striking four times thanks to Martan's magical speed enhancement. Unfortunately, not one of his strikes is able to harm the golem; its exterior is just too strong.

Vandon strikes repeatedly with his mindblade, landing two blows which cause further harm to the golem (21 damage).

Martan launches his Orb of Electricity, and it strikes true, sending showers of sparks arcing across the construct's iron surface. Strangely, it doesn't seem that the golem has been harmed by the orb, but its movements now are noticeably slower.

The golem now has risen to its feet, and, slowed by Martan's spell attack, ponderously raises its sword for a single strike at Vandon. The blow strikes true, wounding Vandon (19 damage). The warrior also feels the blade's poison(!) working through his system, but he is able to shrug off the effects for now.

Silence casts prayer, filling the adventurers with the benefit of her faith in Pelor. The iron golem seems indifferent to the spell.

All PCs regain 1 hp due to Silence's Mass Lesser Vigor spell (hp Totals: Silence 63/74, Vandon 100/125, Martan 46/61, Tanus 64/64).

End round 1, Actions for Round 2?

(OOC: If Insight is not able to respond for the next few days, I'd be happy to accept ideas from the rest of you far Tanus' combat actions. Otherwise, he'll continue to make melee attacks...but, as you've seen, that hasn't been very effective so far.)

----------------------
Tanus: 4 attacks w/ Flurry of Blows (+11/+11/+11/+6, incl. Flanking bonus, Haste bonus, Combat Expertise penalty); Roll 13,1,10,10; Totals: 24(Miss), Auto Miss, 21(Miss), 16(Miss).

Vandon: Full Attack (+22/+22/+7, incl. Flanking bonus, Haste bonus); Roll 20,18,10; Totals: Auto Hit (constructs immune to critical hits), 40(Hit), 17(Miss). Damage Rolls: 4+8, 1+8 = 21 Total.

Martan casts Empowered Orb of Electricity (+7 ranged touch incl. Haste bonus, Firing into Melee penalty); Roll 20; Auto Hit. Golem takes no damage, but is slowed.

Golem attacks Vandon: Roll 5 vs. AC 28 (incl. Vandon's Haste bonus); Hit! (incl. Slow penalty); Damage Total = 19; Vandon initial FORT Save vs. Poison, Roll 10+14=24 (Succeeds).

Silence casts Prayer (PCs gain bonuses, but golem not subject to penalties).


----------



## Voadam (Jul 1, 2005)

"*The cowards put poison on his blade*!" Vandon will stand fast and continue to full attack the golem while flanking with Tanus.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2005)

Silence runs up to Vandon and puts her hand on his back, turning the poison in his blood harmless.

OOC - Silent _neutralize poison_


----------



## JimAde (Jul 1, 2005)

Martan growls in rage.  *"I'm not doing anything but slowing it down!  This doesn't look promising."*  He rummages in his bag for a moment and says, *"Well if that's all I can do, might as well do it!"*  He throws a small, bulging bag toward the statue's feet and it bursts into a sticky, tangled mass.

[OOC: Move action to get the tanglefoot bag out, then a ranged touch attack on the critter.  I believe Martan's Ranged Touch should be +11, not +7 (+6 BAB, +4 for dex, +1 for Haste.) He's a nimble guy.]


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jul 2, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> [OOC: Move action to get the tanglefoot bag out, then a ranged touch attack on the critter. I believe Martan's Ranged Touch should be +11, not +7 (+6 BAB, +4 for dex, +1 for Haste.) He's a nimble guy.]




OOC: I applied a -4 penalty to the ranged touch attack, because Martan was firing into a melee.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jul 3, 2005)

Round 2:

Tanus continues lashing out valiantly, hoping that Silence's invocation may help his blows to cause some harm to the great iron statue. Unfortunately, his fists still cannot penetrate the golem's hard exterior.

Vandon hopes for better luck than his partner, as he attacks with his mindblade. His hopes are rewarded, as two more blows connect, this time to even greater effect than before! (33 Damage).

Martan retrieves and throws his Tanglefoot Bag, hoping to further hinder the golem's attacks. Despite the distance, and the presence of his comrades battling the construct, the bag strikes true! Sticky goo bursts forth, instantly crystallizing upon the golem's torso and limbs, hampering its movements.

The golem, clearly moving very slowly and stiffly from the effects of Martan's efforts, raises its sword once again to attack Vandon. Again, the blade hits home (19 damage), but again the hearty paladin manages to shake off the initial effects of the poison. Immediately after attacking Vandon with its blade, the golem opens its mouth and spits out a great gout of intense flames! Vandon manages to twist out of the way of the full brunt of the hellish fire, but still is burned very badly (40 damage).

Silence, hearing Vandon's cry of distress, charges up the stairs and makes her way to her ally's side. As she does so, she passes within reach of the iron golem's blade; the construct lashes out with a mighty blow, wounding the cleric badly (38 damage). Like Vandon before her, she is able to resist the initial effects of the blade's posion.

Wincing in pain, Silence still manages to reach Vandon and cast her spell, silently praying that Pelor will remove the posion from her friend's system. Vandon feels the spell working as the burning sensation within him subsides.

All PCs gain one hp, due to Mass Lesser Vigor. HP totals: Silence 26/74 (and poisoned), Vandon 42/125, Martan 47/61, Tanus 64/64, Iron Golem (-78).

End Round 2.

Actions? (OOC: I'm still willing to accept NPC sugestions for Tanus, if anyone wants to.)

---------------------

Tanus makes Flurry of Blows attack vs. Iron Golem (+14/+14/+14/+9, incl. bonuses from flanking, haste, prayer). Attack rolls: 9,4,12,1. Totals 23(Miss),18(Miss),26(Miss), Auto Miss.

Vandon makes Full Attack vs. Iron Golem (+23/+23/+8, incl. Flanking, Haste, Prayer). Attack Rolls: 9,14,1. Totals 32(Hit), 37(Hit), Auto Miss. Damage Rolls(d8): 7+9,8+9 (incl. Prayer bonus) = 33 Damage.

Martan draws out Tanglefoot Bag, makes Ranged Touch Attack vs. Iron Golem (+4 incl. haste bonus, prayer bonus, firing into melee penalty, range increment penalty). Attack Roll 13, Total 17(Hit). Golem makes REF save, suffers -2 attack roll penalty, -4DEX penalty, half-speed movement penalty.

Iron Golem makes Standard Attack vs. Vandon. Attack Roll 7(Hit vs. Vandon's AC28, incl. haste) Damage Total: 19, Vandon must make initial FORT save vs. Poison. Roll 11+15(incl. Prayer)=26,Success!

Golem uses Free Action Breath Weapon (Fire) vs. Vandon; Vandon must make REF save: Roll 15+15(incl. Haste, Prayer)=30, Success! for Half Damage (40).

Silence moves, incurs AOO from Iron Golem (reach 10). Golem Attack Roll 19, Hit vs. Silence AC 16 (incl. Haste), Critical Threat: Attack Roll 4, Hit, Critical Confirmed. Damage Roll Total = 38. Silence must make initial FORT save vs. Poison. Roll 17+16(incl. Prayer)=33, Success.

Silence casts silent Neutralize Poison on Vandon; Vandon is cured of poison (no secondary saves required), and is immune to further poison effects for 2 hours.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jul 3, 2005)

(OOC: Hey all, since I was a bonehead, and forgot to include the following at the outset of the combat vs. the golem, please play along and pretend this started as soon as the golem animated, okay?  )

As the golem animates and moves to attack the adventurers, the environment in the great hall changes dramatically.

First of all, the carved pillars to the north seem to come to life, taking the form of fleshly versions of the original carvings. They move and speak to one another as though they were heavenly beings, viewing and wagering upon the outcome of this contest. Each watches the battle in progress closely, talking and comparing notes all the while. They seem to look at the party, some pointing at times, some merely observing intently, perhaps saving their comments for the eventual outcome of the battle.

Second, the viewing stands now appear to have a variety of beings in them, appearing thronged with many characters of dead, living, ethereal, earthly, demonic, and angelic visages. The living, earthly, and angelic spectators shout encouragements to the characters, while the dead, ethereal, and demonic types boo the characters and shout evil suggestions to the golem.

(OOC: In future turn synopses, I will try to throw in a few specific examples of the above behaviors to add some additional drama to the battle  ).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2005)

Silence stays behind Vandon and touches him again on the back, allowing healing energy to flow into him.  She grins her teeth in a silent scream against her own wounds, and tries to keep herself hidden as much as possible.

OOC - One Silent _cure critical wounds_ for 45 points of healing to Vandon.


----------



## Insight (Jul 5, 2005)

_OOC: I'm back!_

Tanus becomes frustrated at his lack of efficacy against the iron golem.  "This is crazy," he says.  "I feel as though I'm almost able to penetrate the armor... but not quite."  The tiefling continues his barrage against the golem, hoping that either a blow will strike true, or one of his spellcasting fellows will come up with a golden idea.

_OOC: Tanus will shift all of his BAB back to his attack rolls - ie, no more Combat Expertise - in an attempt to finally get close to whatever the golem's AC might be._


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jul 5, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> _OOC: Tanus will shift all of his BAB back to his attack rolls - ie, no more Combat Expertise - in an attempt to finally get close to whatever the golem's AC might be._





OOC: It's high....really high.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 5, 2005)

*"Right,"* Martan says grimly.  *"Tanus, I've got an idea!"*  He dashes up the stairs toward Tanus, withdrawing a scroll from his haversack as he goes.  Trying to escape the belligerent statue's notice as he goes, he places a hand on Tanus' back while loudly intoning the words inscribed on the scroll.  Then he shouts *"Sic 'im boy!"*

[OOC: move to the square northeast of Tanus.  If I'm counting right that should be a single, 30 ft. move.  I know I might be moving through the golem's threatened area, but there's not much I can do about it.

Scroll is spoilered in case Krauss wants to maintain the mystery  
Scroll: 



Spoiler



Polymorph.  Tanus's new form (assuming he permits it) is a rust monster.



]


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jul 5, 2005)

Round 3:

Tanus attacks once more, putting everything he's got into his blows. This time, somehow, two of the four blows manage to get through! Tanus' elation is short-lived, however, when he realizes the Golem has not been harmed much by the blows. (4 Damage after DR). 

Mocking vile voices ring out from the stands, "Thought you'd actually hurt him, did you? Fool!" From the north, one of the carved pillars states, "I don't think the tiefling reckoned with how difficult it would be to harm it with just his fists."

Vandon continues slashing away with his mindblade, gritting his teeth through the pain of his wounds and burns. Sadly, this time, he is not able to land any damaging blows.

Great whooping laughs come from the evil-appearing spectators. The good spectators wring their hands and call out, "You'll do better next time!"

Martan, struck with inspiration, moves towards Tanus. The golem lashes out with its sword as the sorcerer moves. The great blade strikes, wounding Martan (21 Damage). With great courage, Martan is able to resist the initial effects of the poison now coursing through his bloodstream. Martan, now standing next to Tanus, retrieves a scroll from his haversack.

"Ah, yes," says a voice from the north. "I think I know where he's going with this. The question is, can he survive long enough to pull it off?"

The Golem, still slowed, continues attacking his original target, Vandon. The unerring blade hits home once more, leaving Vandon in rather bad shape (20 damage). The poison of the blade has no effect on the warrior, due to Silence's magic.

"Kill him!" shout the demons.

Silence prays silently to Pelor as she reaches out to Vandon, healing some of his wounds (45 hp healed).

With the healing spell cast, a great chorus of cheers goes up from the angelic host in the stands. The demons and ghosts boo just as lustily.

End Round 3.

OOC: All wounded PCs continue to regain health thanks to Silence's Mass Lesser Vigor. The Golem does not appear now to be moving as slowly as before. 

HP Totals: Silence 27/74, Vandon 68/125, Martan 27/61, Tanus 64/64, Golem (-82) 

Round 4 Actions?

--------------------

Tanus makes full attack w/Flurry and Haste vs. Iron Golem (+14/+14/+14/+9, incl. Flanking,Haste,Prayer) Attack Rolls: 14,19,12,20. Totals:28(Miss), 33(Hit!), 26(Miss), Auto Hit! Damage Roll (2d8x2): 14,6 (+5,incl. Prayer) for totals of 19 and 11. After Golem's Damage Reduction, damage is 4 and 0.

Vandon full attack vs. Iron Golem (+23/+23/+8,incl. Flanking, Haste, Prayer) Attack Rolls: 4,3,18. Totals: 27(Miss),26(Miss),26(Miss).

Martan moves through threatened area, Golem makes AOO. Golem rolls 15, Hit vs. AC 24! Damage roll Total = 21. Martan's initial FORT Save Roll: 20 + 6 (incl. Prayer)=26, Success! Martan retrieves stored scroll (move equiv. action). Martan can't cast the spell on the scroll until next round, having made two move equiv. actions.

Iron Golem makes standard attack vs. Vandon. Roll: 9 (Hit vs. Vandon's AC 28). Damage Total = 20. Vandon immune to poison effects.

Silence casts Cure Critical Wounds on Vandon, for maximized 45 points of healing (Golem does not get a second AOO).


----------



## Insight (Jul 5, 2005)

_OOC: YAY Tanus finally hit!  And did... 4 pts of flippin damage!  Anyone have a spare Bull's Strength or something I can use to get through this DR?  Turning my fists into adamantite would be a big help LOL!_

Tanus continues to wail away on the iron golem, hoping he can do something to help Vandon and his other allies.  "At this rate, we are never going to take this thing down," he says.  "We're missing something."

_OOC: Great idea, Jim!  Tanus will definitely permit that!_


----------



## JimAde (Jul 5, 2005)

Breathing heavily from the pain of his wounds and the dread of the unknown poison coursing through his blood, Martan says, "Hold your attacks, my friend, soon you'll be eating this thing for lunch."  He touches Tanus's back and intones the words on the scroll, then prepares his wand for use.

[OOC: First cast the spell from the scroll, same as before.  I'm hoping Tanus will delay so he goes after me and can get an attack in this round.  If it's possible, I'd like to Cast Defensively.  I'm not sure if that's allowed with scrolls, or if using a scroll even provokes in the first place.  The rules are unclear.  Regardless, he'll then make sure his wand's ready to go for next round to hopefully slow the thing again.]


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jul 5, 2005)

OOC: Insight, Tanus can delay his attack until after Martan casts his spell, if you want.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 5, 2005)

Sir Vandon stands his ground as a target for the golem and continues to wail upon the thing with his mindblade.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2005)

Silence moves back away from the statue's deadly reach, and makes a wide gesture to encircle all of her friends.  Glowing light caresses each of them as healing energy closes some of their wounds.

OOC - Moving back 20', casting Silent _mass cure light wounds_ healing everyone, including herself, for 12 points of damage.


----------



## Insight (Jul 5, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> OOC: Insight, Tanus can delay his attack until after Martan casts his spell, if you want.




That's what I plan to do.  Then Flurry.  With Martan's spell, I believe Tanus would now be doing melee touch attacks, not standard attacks, and thus, the AC should be a lot lower.  If this is the case, Tanus will Combat Exp for 5 and go to town!


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jul 6, 2005)

Round 4:

Vandon hacks away with his mindblade, buying Martan and Tanus time to work out their plan.  His blade hacks another furrow into the Golem's hide, to the consternation of the evil spectators.  The good observers clap politely.  From the north, a voice says, "It's incredible how that psionic blade can harm the Golem so completely.  He must have some sort of magical aid."  Several others murmur their agreement.

Martan manages to cast the spell on his scroll while keeping the poisonous blade of the golem at bay.  Tanus' body shimmers, then begins to change, as he is transformed into a creature with a chitinous body, long, paddle-like tail, and two antennae...a Rust Monster!  "Ingenious!" cries one of the pillar carvings.  A great hue and cry rises from the viewing stands.

Taking advantage of his new form, Tanus whips his antennae repeatedly at the golem, hitting several times.  The golem, unable to withstand the effects of the rust monster's attacks, corrodes in dramatic fashion, starting from the legs and working its way up to its torso, arms and then its head.  The fiery glow in its mouth winks out as it collapses deafeningly to the ground, shattering into so many hunks of useless, rusted scrap.  Its terrible weapons shatter into pieces with it, ending the threat of this monstrosity forever.

From the north, the observers call out, "Amazing!  They've defeated the terrible iron golem!  This a feat for the ages!  I'd never have thought!" and so forth.  Meanwhile, the noise from the viewing stands is cacaphonous, a mixture of cheers and boos, applause and catcalls, praise and insults.  After a few moments, all goes quiet, and the images fade.  The viewing stands are empty once more, and the carved pillars to the north have reverted to their original inanimate state.

OOC: Aftermath....Silence and Martan have only moments before they will feel the secondary effects of the poison in their systems.  There is more to say about this battle, but I'm late for work as it is.  For now, I'll just say...well done!

-------------------------------------
Tanus delays acting until after Martan's turn.

Vandon makes a full attack vs. Iron Golem (+23/+23/+8, incl. Haste; Flanking; Prayer), Rolls 1,7,6 for Totals of 24(Miss), 30(Hit), 14(Miss). Damage 1d8+9 (incl. Prayer), Roll 4, Damage Total 13.

Martan casts Polymorph on Tanus, Casting Defensively.  Concentration Check Roll 12+16 (incl. Prayer) for a total of 28, success vs. DC 19.  Golem gets no AOO.  Tanus willingly allows himself to be polymorphed into a Rust Monster, duration 12 minutes. (Slow effect on Iron Golem has now expired).

Tanus makes a flurry of touch attacks with Rust Monster antennae. (+6/+6/+6/+1, incl. Flanking(+2), Haste(+1), Prayer(+1), Combat Expertise (-5), STR adjustment(-4)).  Roll 14,2,18,14 for totals of 20(Hit), 8(Miss), 24(Hit), 15(Hit).

Iron Golem must make 3 Reflex Saves to avoid destruction.  Rolls 16,15,11 for Totals of 21(Success), 20(Success), 16(Fail!)

Iron Golem is destroyed by Rust!

End Combat.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 6, 2005)

Vandon drops his mindblade and watches his wounded companions with concern, ready to heal them if they go unconscious from the poison.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 6, 2005)

Before the ghostly spectators vanish, Martan takes the time to doff his hat and give them a grandiose bow.  He suddenly pauses in the middle of this and snaps his fingers, returning Tanus to his proper form.  *"Sorry about that,"* he says.  *"Got carried away."*  He then rummages quickly in his bag, producing several vials of clear liquid.  He hands them out to any who might have been injured by the golem and drinks one himself.  *"Ahh.  That's the stuff,"* he says happily.

[OOC: Antitoxin! +5 alchemical bonus on poison saves for 1 hour.  How many do we need?  Martan has 5.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2005)

Silence's eyes go wide at Tanus' transformation and the sudden destruction of the golem.  After it crumbles, she goes over and carefully pets Tanus-the-rust-monster, then gives her cousin a hug and a smile.  Taking a deep breath, she gestures everyone closer for necessary healing.

OOC - Silence needs an antitoxin, though I don't think Vandon will.  Silence will burn off each of her necessary memorized silent healing spells to heal herself and the party, probably starting with the _mass cure light wounds_, after the _mass lesser vigor_ wears off, if it's needed.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jul 6, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Before the ghostly spectators vanish, Martan takes the time to doff his hat and give them a grandiose bow. He suddenly pauses in the middle of this and snaps his fingers, returning Tanus to his proper form. *"Sorry about that,"* he says. *"Got carried away."* He then rummages quickly in his bag, producing several vials of clear liquid. He hands them out to any who might have been injured by the golem and drinks one himself. *"Ahh. That's the stuff,"* he says happily.
> 
> [OOC: Antitoxin! +5 alchemical bonus on poison saves for 1 hour. How many do we need? Martan has 5.]




OOC: Martan and Silence could benefit from the Antitoxin.  Vandon is fine, thanks to Silence's Neutralize Poison spell.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 7, 2005)

"*Good job! That was a tough opponent. I doubt my blade would have taken it down before it slew me, even with the golembane scarab. Silence your healing saved my life and the kill blow honor belongs to Tanus as transformed by Martan. And did you see how your lightning slowed it? Come to think of it now, I should have known I couldn't kill it quickly enough and started off by destroying its sword before it activated. What a foe*!"


----------



## JimAde (Jul 7, 2005)

Martan nods in agreement as he rests for a moment.  Gesturing at the now empty stands and quiescent statues, he asks the group, *"What do you suppose that was all about?  Just an illusion or did we really have visitors of some kind?"*


----------



## Voadam (Jul 8, 2005)

"*True demons would have done more than jeer us if they could I'd imagine, but I'll see if there is a trace from them*."

Vandon will detect evil to see if there is a lingering aura from the presence of the demons.


----------

